# Desayuno woke: Amazon admite el fracaso con Los Anillos de Poder y despedirá a sus creadores



## chocolate (29 Oct 2022)

Amazon admite el fracaso con Los Anillos de Poder y despedirá a sus creadores


El Señor de los Anillos: Los Anillos de Poder ha sido un fracaso. Amazon Prime Video acepta lo sucedido y habrá consecuencias y despidos. #thelordoftherings #theringsofpower #primevideo #losanillosdepoder #elseñordelosanillos




www.cinemascomics.com


----------



## ULTRAPACO (29 Oct 2022)

WOKE FAIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIILLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLL

JOJOJOJOJOJOJOJOJOJOJO ELFOS NEGROS COMO MIS COJONES


----------



## Lumpen (29 Oct 2022)

Les ha salido barato


----------



## Snowball (29 Oct 2022)

Es que vaya tela

Y mira que soy un freak nivel 9 del sdla pero salía una enana negra que parecía un troll 

Los elfos, perdiendo aceite, galadriel una rubia tonta que ni fu ni fa


----------



## Snowball (29 Oct 2022)

ULTRAPACO dijo:


> WOKE FAIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIILLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLL
> 
> JOJOJOJOJOJOJOJOJOJOJO ELFOS NEGROS COMO MIS COJONES



Y con ojos azules...


----------



## Beto (29 Oct 2022)

Jajajajaja pero si solo eran 4 haters friki nazis que se quejaban en internet 

Ahora despedirán al de la limpieza y dirán que todo arreglado


----------



## Knightfall (29 Oct 2022)

No se podíasaber


----------



## Zappa (29 Oct 2022)

Leí el otro día que la serie solo era una mega exención de impuestos para Bezos.

Me lo creo, porque ha sido dinero tirado, y eso se sabía desde el capítulo 1.

Mierda para desgravarse.


----------



## elbaranda (29 Oct 2022)

Que lo vea xicomalo y su puta madre


----------



## Chortina Premium (29 Oct 2022)

Y que busquen el dinero, al Tito Bezos le han dado gato por liebre.


----------



## Panko21 (29 Oct 2022)

no he empezao ni a verlo por pereza... pero es lo q la gente esta hasta los cojones


----------



## Merrill (29 Oct 2022)




----------



## LuismarpIe (29 Oct 2022)

Zappa dijo:


> Leí el otro día que la serie solo era una mega exención de impuestos para Bezos.
> 
> Me lo creo, porque ha sido dinero tirado, y eso se sabía desde el capítulo 1.
> 
> Mierda para desgravarse.



Metería pasta en pelis por los impuestos, puede ser.

Pero a nadie le gusta perder pasta si la puede ganar


----------



## Decipher (29 Oct 2022)

Me nutre infinito. Enésimo batacazo woke que trata de hacer pasar ideología por entretenimiento.


----------



## Zappa (29 Oct 2022)

LuismarpIe dijo:


> Metería pasta en pelis por los impuestos, puede ser.
> 
> Pero a nadie le gusta perder pasta si la puede ganar



Era una apuesta, mejor gastarlo en eso que dejárselo al estado, habrá pensado Bezos.

A una mala, te queda una propiedad intelectual que luego puedes resucitar.

Igual en un par de años tenemos nueva serie sin wokismo por ninguna parte...


----------



## Jake el perro (29 Oct 2022)

No la vería ni que me pagarán, me alegro.


----------



## Gonzalor (29 Oct 2022)

Beto dijo:


> Ahora despedirán al de la limpieza y dirán que todo arreglado



Porque no limpiaron bien a los actores y salieron demasiado oscuros


----------



## AlterEgoYo (29 Oct 2022)

Pues ambos son varones y blancos. Aunque sospecho que no concurre el agravante de heterosexualidad...


----------



## Progretón (29 Oct 2022)

_Get woke, go broke._


----------



## Impactrueno (29 Oct 2022)

No se podia saber. ¿Quien podia imaginar que hacer un truño con la intencion de promocionar ideologia iba a fracasar de semejante manera?. Culpa de Putin, seguro.


----------



## Cuncas (29 Oct 2022)

Me imagino el diálogo entre las dos partes:

Netflis- Creadores de la serie, vengan a la sala de juntas.
Creadores - Ya estamos aquí, ¿que querían?
Netflis- La serie que han creado es una basura, no la ve nadie. Ni siquiera al público ideal al que iba dirigido.
Creadores- Bueno... ya le dijimos que condicionando la serie a modificaciones tan "drásticas" en los personajes iba a ser difícl que el público se adaptase a ella.
Netflis- ¿Modificaciones drásticas dicen? Si apenas han implantado ninguna. Normal que la gente no la vea.
Creadores- Esto...
Netflis- Ya les dijimos que la enana, aparte de ser negra y con ojos azules, tendría que ser transexual cisnobinariaparcialdeltodosingular, también les dijimos que queríamos que todos los elfos tendrían que ser homosexuales negros muy mazas pero a la vez muy afeminados, y que los orcos tendrían que ser hombres blancos con pintas de fachas sureños de Alabama. No nos hicieron caso en casi nada. Así le fue a la serie... un absoluto fracaso.
Creadores- Bueno, señores, hemos hecho lo que hemos podido para no desvirtuar la historia original, iba a ser muy poco creíble que los orcos pareciesen humanos y los elfos pareciesen mo...
Netflis- Bah, suficiente, quedan despedidos. Confiábamos en ustedes para crear la próxima serie de negros homosexuales pedófilos que salvaban niños trans de las garras de blancos heterosexuales caníbales disfrazados de gente corriente de clase media. Se acabó su labor en esta empresa.
Creadores- Pero...


----------



## harrysas (29 Oct 2022)

Muchos negros en la serie


----------



## Pepeprisas (29 Oct 2022)

Ni la he visto ni la veré.
Amazon deja de contaminar, sucia empresa


----------



## RayoSombrio (29 Oct 2022)

Zappa dijo:


> Leí el otro día que la serie solo era una mega exención de impuestos para Bezos.
> 
> Me lo creo, porque ha sido dinero tirado, y eso se sabía desde el capítulo 1.
> 
> Mierda para desgravarse.



Cuántas series y pelis serán una forma de blanquear dinero...


----------



## Decipher (29 Oct 2022)

También te digo que la fuente es Bounding into Comics, que es un sitio antiwoke. Habrá que ver si luego se confirma.


----------



## RayoSombrio (29 Oct 2022)

La serie es una puta mierda. Ni funciona como adaptación ni tampoco lo hace como serie de fantasía. Estos hijos de puta han mancillado la memoria de Tolkien, con el permiso de los malnacidos de la Tolkien estate.

Elfos negros, enanos negros, humanos negros y asiáticos en todas las ciudades. Es globalismo puro que jode totalmente la inmersión y quita la posibilidad de que cada reino o ciudad luzcan de una forma distintiva. Qué interés tiene ver lo mismo en todas partes?

Ya hace tiempo que me están tocando los cojones con muchas franquicias wokificadas.


----------



## Leon_de_Nemea (29 Oct 2022)

NI he visto esa basura, pero la solución de los progres es la siguiente, si no tiene exito, será que no hemos metido suficientes simios y lesbianas,...


----------



## asiqué (29 Oct 2022)

como si cagan de color rosa.
Nada bueno hay en esas mierdas de plataformas


----------



## Decipher (29 Oct 2022)

RayoSombrio dijo:


> La serie es una puta mierda. Ni funciona como adaptación ni tampoco lo hace como serie de fantasía. Estos hijos de puta han mancillado la memoria de Tolkien, con el permiso de los malnacidos de la Tolkien estate.
> 
> Elfos negros, enanos negros, humanos negros y asiáticos en todas las ciudades. Es globalismo puro que jode totalmente la inmersión y quita la posibilidad de que cada reino o ciudad luzcan de una forma distintiva. Qué interés tiene ver lo mismo en todas partes?
> 
> Ya hace tiempo que me están tocando los cojones con muchas franquicias wokificadas.



Abandona toda esperanza. La cultura moderna no vale ni para limpiarse el culo. No son sólo series o películas, es que son las mismas universidades o la ciencia. Cambia el chip, esto va a tardar décadas en cambiar, mientras tanto hay que rebuscar lo que se salve, que no es mucho.


----------



## alas97 (29 Oct 2022)

¿Tirar pasta?

Hay pelis que ni siquiera llegan a estrenarse, pero son tan malas qe las hacen.

¿Porque?

Tienen que usar el dinero y usar la licencia para que no se la quiten.

Estos tios nunca pierden.

Y luego quedan los blue ray.

Que hay una especie de religión con eso.

La peña compra lo que sea, aunque sea el sofa asesino versión 8k extendida con los comentarios del director.


----------



## rmacnamara (29 Oct 2022)

Yo cancele mi suscripción de prime. Y me consta un par que hicimos lo mismo. No es sólo prime sino que el daño es para Amazon como grupo. 

Esta serie daño la marca a todos los niveles.


----------



## RayoSombrio (29 Oct 2022)

Decipher dijo:


> Abandona toda esperanza. La cultura moderna no vale ni para limpiarse el culo. No son sólo series o películas, es que son las mismas universidades o la ciencia. Cambia el chip, esto va a tardar décadas en cambiar, mientras tanto hay que rebuscar lo que se salve, que no es mucho.



No hay solución en muchos años, estoy de acuerdo. Al contrario, solo está yendo a mas. Cada vez meten mas negros y empoderadas en el cine y la tv, van desesperados por cumplir la agenda.

Qué queda que merezca la pena sin tener que irse al pasado? Muy poca cosa.


----------



## asiqué (29 Oct 2022)

no se si viene al cuento, pero mi plan para esta tarde es ver pesca radical tengo toda la temporada
grabada.
Eso mas una cena simple con una cerveza o dos.


----------



## Decipher (29 Oct 2022)

RayoSombrio dijo:


> No hay solución en muchos años, estoy de acuerdo. Al contrario, solo está yendo a mas. Cada vez meten mas negros y empoderadas en el cine y la tv, van desesperados por cumplir la agenda.
> 
> Qué queda que merezca la pena sin tener que irse al pasado? Muy poca cosa.



Al año sacan tres o cuatro películas que merezcan la pena. En videojuegos la cosa está mejor si no eres un acartonado que se ha quedado anclado en los 2000. Libros todos los que quieras y en películas siempre puedes tirar de hemeroteca y cosas asiáticas. Toca hibernar culturalmente.


----------



## Kiskilloso XXI (29 Oct 2022)

Balla, no me lo experava...


----------



## RayoSombrio (29 Oct 2022)

Decipher dijo:


> Al año sacan tres o cuatro películas que merezcan la pena. En videojuegos la cosa está mejor si no eres un acartonado que se ha quedado anclado en los 2000. Libros todos los que quieras y en películas siempre puedes tirar de hemeroteca y cosas asiáticas. Toca hibernar culturalmente.



Es así, toca ser tremendamente selectivos para no caer en sus mierdas y cada vez lo ponen mas difícil.


----------



## Blackmoon (29 Oct 2022)

Temporada 2, todos negros...


----------



## DonManuel (29 Oct 2022)

Da igual lo que hagan. No voy a ver sus mierdas ni las de Netflix.


----------



## quehablerafapaypal (29 Oct 2022)

Snowball dijo:


> Y con ojos azules...


----------



## weyler (29 Oct 2022)

yo la vi y habia momentos que me daba un asco tremendo, la esposa del enano una negra gorda, encima en la imagen promocional de la serie tiene un sitio destacado cuando es un personaje de 3º, la trama de los peloso lamentable, me daban grima moronegros, feos, con sobrepeso...el elfo negro


----------



## PonteDeRodillas (29 Oct 2022)

Pues es una pena. 

Quería que explicaran qué ocurrió con toda la "diversidad" para que en la trilogía original no vieras a un diverso ni de casualidad.


----------



## revongo (29 Oct 2022)

Decipher dijo:


> Me nutre infinito. Enésimo batacazo woke que trata de hacer pasar ideología por entretenimiento.



Pero si TODO el contenido de entretenimiento es propaganda desde su invención.


----------



## Urquiza (29 Oct 2022)

RayoSombrio dijo:


> No hay solución en muchos años, estoy de acuerdo. Al contrario, solo está yendo a mas. Cada vez meten mas negros y empoderadas en el cine y la tv, van desesperados por cumplir la agenda.
> 
> Qué queda que merezca la pena sin tener que irse al pasado? Muy poca cosa.



Totalmente de acuerdo.
El mejor ejemplo es la segunda temporada de Bárbaros.
La primera funcionó y hacen la segunda, pero se ve que Netflix dio un toque a los guionistas para que metieran Woke y ahí tenemos a una negra y dos maricones en pleno limes romano del siglo I.


----------



## SexyVIcky (29 Oct 2022)

Jajajajajajajs!!!!!
Me han mandado mails a punta pala para que lo viera.Hasta con un “Tienes que verlos todos” en negrita y mayúsculas!!!
Por supuesto,no he visto ni el trailer después de lo que contabais por aquí.
Que se joda la agenda 2030 y todo lo woke.


----------



## Digamelon (29 Oct 2022)

Merrill dijo:


>



Brutal


----------



## spamrakuen (29 Oct 2022)

El titular es falso, Amazon no ha reconocido una mierda, de hecho es un rumor. 

Dicho esto, menuda somanta de palos que le mete la Casa del Dragon, y eso que esta última también tiene inclusión forzada.


----------



## TylerDurden99 (29 Oct 2022)

quehablerafapaypal dijo:


>



Esto que es amigo?


----------



## Patxin (29 Oct 2022)

spamrakuen dijo:


> El titular es falso, Amazon no ha reconocido una mierda, de hecho es un rumor.
> 
> Dicho esto, menuda somanta de palos que le mete la Casa del Dragon, y eso que esta última también tiene inclusión forzada.



Imagino que con inclusión forzada te refieres a los de la casa Valaryon, citados en los libros como de piel rosacea y ojos violetas, y aqui son la banda de primos de Bob Marley. La de los dragones esta bien, pero lleva su mucho woke.


----------



## spamrakuen (29 Oct 2022)

Patxin dijo:


> Imagino que con inclusión forzada te refieres a los de la casa Valaryon, citados en los libros como de piel rosacea y ojos violetas, y aqui son la banda de primos de Bob Marley. La de los dragones esta bien, pero lleva su mucho woke.



Si, es woke, pero es muy buena serie


----------



## Gangrel14/88 (29 Oct 2022)

Ya no ceno jojojojo a tomar por culo guarros de mierda. Meteros vuestra ideología woke por el culo hijos de la gran puta.


----------



## Decipher (29 Oct 2022)

revongo dijo:


> Pero si TODO el contenido de entretenimiento es propaganda desde su invención.



No confundas extensión de los valores culturales con propaganda. Ese es un argumento de la izmierda "ejkeeeee to es propaganda así que to vale y yo pueo hace propaganda descarada" ehhhhh...NO.


----------



## Chortina Premium (29 Oct 2022)

Si es que la serie está malísimamente mal hecha, la Galadriel cae gorda de lo borde y estúpida que és cuando es una elfa sabia con miles de años, está buscando a Sauron y cuando lo tiene delante de sus narices no sólo no lo reconoce (todo dios ya lo sabíamos) sino que incluso se encapricha de él, que por cierto el encuentro en el mar todavía no se ha explicado, el que hace de Sauron en vez de ser un elfo como dice la novela es un hombre que en un momento dado está a punto de morir pero que curiosamente se puede pegar 2 días a caballo sin problema.

Los hobbits o pelosos son nómadas y parecen perroflautas en un concierto de woodstock cuando siempre han sido muy cuidadosos con su aspecto y hogareños, hay fallos gravísimos de guión como cuando salen 3 barcos y de él desembarcan 300 soldados con sus caballos y hasta material para construir un fuerte en un día, la elfa arrogante se carga a un troll como si estuviera bailando capoiera, éste troll les pega una zurria a los otros elfos pa matarlos y aparecen al rato todos impolutos y tan campantes, es que por momentos parece Sharkando.

Y los elfos que feos son joder, y estúpidos, el Celebrinbor ese que es el mejor forjador del mundo tolkiano no sabe lo que es la aleación de metales, los personajes principales parecen homosexuales que toman el té con una biega inglesa en su mansión.

Es una jodida BASURA


----------



## AssGaper (29 Oct 2022)

A ver muchachos que parece que no lo entendéis el objetivo era descomponer degradar destruir la cosmovisión de una obra literaria en el que el espacio es el de una sociedad perfecta de blancos luchando contra el mal. 

Hace lo mismo que se estructurando desvirtuando descomponiendo todas aquellas figuras de éxito que han marcado la historia del hombre en el que son blancos y ponen otras figuras de otras razas.

Y si cambiáis el plano de las obras literarias podéis pasar a ciudades países que hasta ahora eran prósperos y han hecho lo mismo descomponiéndolo degradándolo metiendo elementos de otras razas el objetivo es ese cargarse el occidente blanco impoluto e inmaculado.

Otra área que es más de lo mismo destruir degradar la imagen del hombre blanco por la de un homosexual y el fin es que las mujeres acaben asqueando a esta figura para poder ser caer a otras opciones ,al de otras razas y tener descendencia no blanca y exterminar por fin a los blanquitos.


----------



## Sistémico (29 Oct 2022)

Y " La casa del dragón ", no está mal pero tampoco mata. A pesar del final de temporada, personajes predecibles y poco carismáticos. Casa Velaryon:







Mis preferidos son el rey y su hermano. El resto, me sobran.


----------



## François (29 Oct 2022)

Yo la he visto y no me ha parecido tan mala 

De hecho me ha gustado bastante. El elfo negro prota es uno de los que más me ha decepcionado. Creía que iría en torno a él la aventura tras ver los primeros episodios pero resulta que se enamora de una charo humana con larva y a partir de ahí empieza a ir cuesta abajo como la vida misma... Eso sí que me ha matado. Encima el niño más lerdo no podía ser llevando una empuñadura de espada poderosísima todo el rato encima como si nada.

El rollo de los elfos, los enanos y los humanos de Númenor pues lo he visto bastante bien salvo por los negros colocados con calzador. Aunque como he dicho no es lo peor y tienen incluso buenos momentos.


----------



## Miss Andorra (29 Oct 2022)

Saberse no se podia.
La mayoria de los amantes de la fantasia médiéval amamos el universo médiéval europedo, no del KFC.


----------



## Akira. (29 Oct 2022)

Así que no hay ninguna conspiración, se esfuerzan por hacer mal las cosas.


----------



## Zarpa (29 Oct 2022)

Sistémico dijo:


> Y " La casa del dragón ", no está mal pero tampoco mata. A pesar del final de temporada, personajes predecibles y poco carismáticos. Casa Velaryon:
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1244376
> 
> ...



Yo creo que los hicieron negros solo para que se nota a la legua que los hijos son bastardos todos. Peca más de feminazismo que de racializada.


----------



## Miss Andorra (29 Oct 2022)

Para mi que Soros da a los équipos de las series y peliculas generosas contribuciones para que metan propaganda mezclate, sino no se explica porque sacrifican calidad y pasta del box office (las donaciones de millonetis deben de dar para comprar lambos) por ideologia.


----------



## Floid (29 Oct 2022)

Zarpa dijo:


> Yo creo que los hicieron negros solo para que se nota a la legua que los hijos son bastardos todos. Peca más de feminazismo que de racializada.




El primer ministro ingles es indio, el alcalde de londres Pakistani, la seleccion Francesa son todos negros, estoy empezando a pensar que quizas hay muchisimos mas africamos y asiaticos en Europa , y lo que vemos en las series y peliculas, solo es un reflejo de la sociedad occidental


----------



## NPI (29 Oct 2022)




----------



## Sr.Nogueroles (29 Oct 2022)

Toda la tecnología actual y el dinero que tienen y se lo gasta en estas mierdas.

¿Cual es la última peli o serie de culto que se ha hecho? De esas que ha visto todo el mundo y le gusta

Desde 1990 va todo mal en el cine. Llegó a su máximo en los 70, pero en los 80 y 90 aún habían peliculones, ahora refritos, cosas de superhéroes, peli woke de Netflix y poco más.


----------



## keler (29 Oct 2022)

A los hijos de puta que han visto semejante bodrio, porque ejjjjjjque zoy un friki, los colgaba de los putos cojones. La única manera de castigar estás mierdas progres, es no ver, no comprar, no consumir esa mierda.

Da igual que sea una película, unas cuchillas de afeitar o unas zapatillas. Sino jamás aprenderán que estamos hasta los huevos de su rojerio.


----------



## Miss Andorra (29 Oct 2022)

Zarpa dijo:


> Yo creo que los hicieron negros solo para que se nota a la legua que los hijos son bastardos todos. Peca más de feminazismo que de racializada.



Nuestra sangre pura valiriana x 10 en el guion cantaba que no veas


----------



## Descolonización de España (29 Oct 2022)

Tenemos una Galadriel, que en vez de ser la hermosa y poderosa gobernante hechicera de los libros, es una antipática guerrera empoderada de mierda todo el día de mala hostia que va perdonando la vida a todo el mundo que se cruza en su camino. Pero si se le cruzan los cables puede matar de media leche a cualquier ejercito que se interponga en su camino. Su esposo no aparece por ningún lado en la serie tampoco. El personaje de Galadriel, además de repulsivo, no tiene nada que ver con los libros.

Luego tenemos reinas negras de númenor, elfos negros, hobbits negros y enanos negros. Nada que ver con los libros.

Ya en el primer capítulo aparecen niños elfos crueles e hijos de puta, algo imposible en el mundo de Tolkien.

La ambientación es buena, pero toda la trama es un invent que poco o nada tiene que ver con el señor de los anillos. Eso cuando no entra en contradicción con el mundo de la Tierra Media directamente. Es como si se hubieran sentado en un café para reescribir en cinco minutos el mundo que Tolkien construyó a lo largo de su vida, pero adaptado a la ideología progre y pasándose por el forro de los cojones todos los libros de Tolkien.

Es una serie que despreciarán u odiarán los que conozcan a fondo el mundo de Tolkien, y que será como mucho una serie del montón para quienes lo desconozcan. Merece ser cancelada.


----------



## Pato Sentado (29 Oct 2022)

Aparte de las racializaciones que se podían haber evitado, es lenta, fría y los personajes son planos y te importa tres pepinos lo que les pase. Sólo se salvan Elrond y Durin.


----------



## Snowball (29 Oct 2022)

Merrill dijo:


>



Si comparamos cine como el de su avatar con la bazofia que se hace ahora...


----------



## tolomeo (29 Oct 2022)

Hoy ya no ceno.


----------



## Pato Sentado (29 Oct 2022)

rmacnamara dijo:


> Yo cancele mi suscripción de prime. Y me consta un par que hicimos lo mismo. No es sólo prime sino que el daño es para Amazon como grupo.
> 
> Esta serie daño la marca a todos los niveles.



Amazon ha hecho la serie más antiwoke del año, tanto la lista como Jack Reacher. Es lo menos malo que queda. Y alguna peli rusa de guerra se les ha colado también.


----------



## Espartano27 (29 Oct 2022)

AssGaper dijo:


> A ver muchachos que parece que no lo entendéis el objetivo era descomponer degradar destruir la cosmovisión de una obra literaria en el que el espacio es el de una sociedad perfecta de blancos luchando contra el mal.
> 
> Hace lo mismo que se estructurando desvirtuando descomponiendo todas aquellas figuras de éxito que han marcado la historia del hombre en el que son blancos y ponen otras figuras de otras razas.
> 
> ...



El único propósito es destruir sagas exitosas en los que los protagonistas eran hombres blancos, le resto se la suda, quieren moronegrizar todo desde el cine a los anuncios porque quieren acostumbrar a la gente al plan kalergi. Tienen dinero infinito de la impresora y van a destruir desde Terminator, star wars, oceans eleven, etc


----------



## Cens0r (29 Oct 2022)

No suelo decirlo pero esta es una ocasión especial: me nutre.


----------



## Mandaloriano (29 Oct 2022)

Lo que me sorprende es que nadie diga nada sobre The House of The Dragon que es mil veces más progre. Machismo y victimismo feminista muy muy cansino y constante durante los 4-5 primeros capítulos en los que solamente hay serie los últimos 5-8 minutos de cada capítulo, aderezado con algo de homosexualidad pero soportable, una facción que pertenece a la alta esfera formada por personas de color, elenco de actores que no transmiten nada excepto 2 (Daemon y Aemon), desarrollo estancado en dos localizaciones que terminan siendo para mi gusto muy cargantes. House of The Dragon es como una sitcom sin gracia y con intrigas que no resultan interesantes. Para intentar dar impacto se cargan a unos cuantos personajes que no tienen gran peso en la serie en un lamentable intento de parecerse a Game Of Thrones.

Rings of The Power tampoco es para tirar cohetes pero al menos su desarrollo despierta cierto interés, hay más variedad de escenarios, el misterioso hombre que viene del cielo, la creación de Mordor, Sauron....etc. La que sobra es Galadriel, que me parece insoportable. El elfo de color que es atractivo, superinteligente, valiente y empático resulta muy Sorosiano y es un tema que cansa pero al menos la serie tiene mucho más condimento que la otra.


----------



## Sonico (29 Oct 2022)

Snowball dijo:


> Es que vaya tela
> 
> Y mira que soy un freak nivel 9 del sdla pero salía una enana negra que parecía un troll
> 
> Los elfos, perdiendo aceite, galadriel una rubia tonta que ni fu ni fa



Perdiste tu valioso tiempo.


----------



## Snowball (29 Oct 2022)

Sonico dijo:


> Perdiste tu valioso tiempo.



Solo vi el primer capítulo


----------



## zirick (29 Oct 2022)

Cultura de cancelación

Stop al progresismo. Al mes que viene me toca renovar y ni de coña voy a hacerlo por estas cositas woke.


----------



## RayoSombrio (29 Oct 2022)

Urquiza dijo:


> Totalmente de acuerdo.
> El mejor ejemplo es la segunda temporada de Bárbaros.
> La primera funcionó y hacen la segunda, pero se ve que Netflix dio un toque a los guionistas para que metieran Woke y ahí tenemos a una negra y dos maricones en pleno limes romano del siglo I.



También metieron a una jarl negra en la secuela de Vikings. El descaro con el que se follan la historia es impresionante.


----------



## spamrakuen (29 Oct 2022)

Mandaloriano dijo:


> Lo que me sorprende es que nadie diga nada sobre The House of The Dragon que es mil veces más progre. Machismo y victimismo feminista muy muy cansino y constante durante los 4-5 primeros capítulos en los que solamente hay serie los últimos 5-8 minutos de cada capítulo, aderezado con algo de homosexualidad pero soportable, una facción que pertenece a la alta esfera formada por personas de color, elenco de actores que no transmiten nada excepto 2 (Daemon y Aemon), desarrollo estancado en dos localizaciones que terminan siendo para mi gusto muy cargantes. House of The Dragon es como una sitcom sin gracia y con intrigas que no resultan interesantes. Para intentar dar impacto se cargan a unos cuantos personajes que no tienen gran peso en la serie en un lamentable intento de parecerse a Game Of Thrones.
> 
> Rings of The Power tampoco es para tirar cohetes pero al menos su desarrollo despierta cierto interés, hay más variedad de escenarios, el misterioso hombre que viene del cielo, la creación de Mordor, Sauron....etc. La que sobra es Galadriel, que me parece insoportable. El elfo de color que es atractivo, superinteligente, valiente y empático resulta muy Sorosiano y es un tema que cansa pero al menos la serie tiene mucho más condimento que la otra.



En serio prefieres la serie de Amazon?


----------



## Pajarotto (29 Oct 2022)

chocolate dijo:


> Amazon admite el fracaso con Los Anillos de Poder y despedirá a sus creadores
> 
> 
> El Señor de los Anillos: Los Anillos de Poder ha sido un fracaso. Amazon Prime Video acepta lo sucedido y habrá consecuencias y despidos. #thelordoftherings #theringsofpower #primevideo #losanillosdepoder #elseñordelosanillos
> ...


----------



## François (29 Oct 2022)

Los que os metéis tanto con el personaje de Galadriel creo que no acabáis de entender como funciona lo de la evolución de los personajes en las series. 

Empieza siendo muy vigorosa, pelona y engreída y a base de hostias se va volviendo humilde, sabia, reflexiva... De momento ya le han colado el engaño de Halland / Sauron.

La misma discusión tuve con los que criticaban la serie de Obi-Wan... Que si no tenía fuerza, que era un blandengue al que salvaba una tía, que le habían quitado todo el poder de las películas para dárselos a las feminazis... Al final Obi-Wan le mete una paliza a Darth Vader y no lo mata porque no quiere... Porque en las putas series los personajes evolucionan y no son planos sino no sería una puta serie.


----------



## maxkuiper (29 Oct 2022)

Go woke

Get broke


----------



## Snowball (29 Oct 2022)

François dijo:


> Los que os metéis tanto con el personaje de Galadriel creo que no acabáis de entender como funciona lo de la evolución de los personajes en las series.
> 
> Empieza siendo muy vigorosa, pelona y engreída y a base de hostias se va volviendo humilde, sabia, reflexiva... De momento ya le han colado el engaño de Halland / Sauron.
> 
> La misma discusión tuve con los que criticaban la serie de Obi-Wan... Que si no tenía fuerza, que era un blandengue al que salvaba una tía, que le habían quitado todo el poder de las películas para dárselos a las feminazis... Al final Obi-Wan le mete una paliza a Darth Vader y no lo mata porque no quiere... Porque en las putas series los personajes evolucionan y no son planos sino no sería una puta serie.



La actriz que hace de galadriel tiene la misma mirada que un tiburón...

Inexpresiva,sosa, sin sustancia.. no sólo.
por ser rubia puedes hacer de elfo


----------



## chocolate (29 Oct 2022)

Amazon anuncia muy malas noticias para Los Anillos de Poder


El Señor de los Anillos: Los Anillos de Poder no tiene buenas noticias. Amazon Prime Video anuncia malas novedades sobre su futuro. #theringsofpower #losanillosdepoder #primevideo #thelordoftherings #elsenordelosanillos




www.cinemascomics.com





Parece que todo lo woke nace muerto y oliendo a azufre. El mal derroye todo lo que toca.


----------



## RayoSombrio (29 Oct 2022)

AssGaper dijo:


> A ver muchachos que parece que no lo entendéis el objetivo era descomponer degradar destruir la cosmovisión de una obra literaria en el que el espacio es el de una sociedad perfecta de blancos luchando contra el mal.
> 
> Hace lo mismo que se estructurando desvirtuando descomponiendo todas aquellas figuras de éxito que han marcado la historia del hombre en el que son blancos y ponen otras figuras de otras razas.
> 
> ...



Por desgracia, es lo que tú dices. El objetivo es reescribir y bastardizar todo lo referente a la historia y mitos de nuestra civilización. A estas alturas, era muy ingenuo pensar que iban a hacer como Peter Jackson y a meter un cast 100% blanco. Qué coño, si ya desde el principio avisaron de que iban a hacer esto.

Hollywood es, literalmente, una sucursal de la agenda 2030. Y están poniendo toda la carne en el asador.


----------



## RayoSombrio (29 Oct 2022)

Snowball dijo:


> La actriz que hace de galadriel tiene la misma mirada que un tiburón...
> 
> Inexpresiva,sosa, sin sustancia.. no sólo.
> por ser rubia puedes hacer de elfo



Es el perfil de feminista moderna, es lo que ellos buscan. Tias que se comportan como tios, antipáticas, egocéntricas. El wokismo entiende así a las mujeres "fuertes e independientes".


----------



## Patxin (29 Oct 2022)

RayoSombrio dijo:


> También metieron a una jarl negra en la secuela de Vikings. El descaro con el que se follan la historia es impresionante.



No es que fuera una jari negra. Es que era la puta duquesa de Kattegard. En fin, serafín.


----------



## Mandaloriano (29 Oct 2022)

spamrakuen dijo:


> En serio prefieres la serie de Amazon?



De largo, veía los capítulos de Rings Of Power con cierto interés y todavía hay misterio en saber quién es ese ser que proviene del cometa, en como Sauron vuelve a adquirir poder hasta convertirse en el nuevo Señor Oscuro y la variedad de localizaciones resultaba un respiro. Tiene algunas pinceladas Sorosianas pero es perfectamente soportable.

En House of The Dragon me sentí como en una prisión sin escapatoria, me resultó muy cargante. Me mataron los 4-5 primeros capítulos con un victimismo feminista constante para mantener la llama de la inferioridad en la mente femenina inoculada por el bombardeo constante de los medios, lo que al final se traduce en generar odio y rechazo en la mente femenina para continuar dirigiendo su voto. Había algo de serie en este producto de ingeniería social los últimos minutos de cada capítulo. Pero en resumen, personajes muy planos, "intrigas" que no despertaban ningún interés en mi interior, todo muy cutre. La tuve que ver muy muy forzado.


----------



## esforzado (29 Oct 2022)

por lo menos han dejado de darme por culo al móvil para que la vea...

si no la he ido a ver desde el primer capítulo, ¿no será porque no me interesaba?...

añadida a la larguísima lista de contenidos que he metido en el ignore porque mancillaban el concepto de la obra original...


----------



## RayoSombrio (29 Oct 2022)

Mandaloriano dijo:


> De largo, veía los capítulos de Rings Of Power con cierto interés y todavía hay misterio en saber quién es ese ser que proviene del cometa, en como Sauron vuelve a adquirir poder hasta convertirse en el nuevo Señor Oscuro y la variedad de localizaciones resultaba un respiro. Tiene algunas pinceladas Sorosianas pero es perfectamente soportable.
> 
> En House of The Dragon me sentí como en una prisión sin escapatoria, me resultó muy cargante. Me mataron los 4-5 primeros capítulos con un victimismo feminista constante para mantener la llama de la inferioridad en la mente femenina inoculada por el bombardeo constante de los medios, lo que al final se traduce en generar odio y rechazo en la mente femenina para continuar dirigiendo su voto. Había algo de serie en este producto de ingeniería social los últimos minutos de cada capítulo. Pero en resumen, personajes muy planos, "intrigas" que no despertaban ningún interés en mi interior, todo muy cutre. La tuve que ver muy muy forzado.



En efecto, sí es de agradecer que en ROP no hayan tirado por ese camino. Es un producto woke, pero muy light en comparación a otras series. Esto lo llega a hacer Netflix y acabamos cagándonos en todo.


----------



## Joaquim (29 Oct 2022)

Beto dijo:


> Jajajajaja pero si solo eran 4 haters friki nazis que se quejaban en internet
> 
> Ahora despedirán al de la limpieza y dirán que todo arreglado



4 frikis progres eran los que aplaudían esta mierda, y millones de "nazis" fueron los que pasaron de verla, o si la vieron opinaron que era una puta mierda.


----------



## Joaquim (29 Oct 2022)

Decipher dijo:


> Me nutre infinito. Enésimo batacazo woke que trata de hacer pasar ideología por entretenimiento.


----------



## RayoSombrio (29 Oct 2022)

Joaquim dijo:


> 4 frikis progres eran los que aplaudían esta mierda, y millones de "nazis" fueron los que pasaron de verla, o si la vieron opinaron que era una puta mierda.



Internet está llena de memes con la serie. No es buena señal cuando tu producto acaba siendo carne de memes.


----------



## Joaquim (29 Oct 2022)




----------



## fayser (29 Oct 2022)

No tiréis las campanas al vuelo que semejante mierda ha tenido 100 millones de visualizaciones.









Amazon Prime Video desvela las impresionantes cifras de audiencia de 'Los Anillos de Poder' y cuándo saldrá la segunda temporada


Apenas un mes después del estreno de 'El Señor de los Anillos: Los Anillos de Poder', Amazon Prime Video ha informado acerca de los datos de audiencia de la ficción. Mientras la se




www.marca.com





Sí, cien millones de subnormales que se la han tragado con patatas.

El fracaso viene de que no es suficiente para lo que esperaban, dado que han invertido un pastizal mayor que en ninguna otra serie de televisión. Hablan de casi 500 millones de euros.









El presupuesto multimillonario de 'El señor de los anillos: los anillos de poder'


Apenas quedan unas horas para el esperado estreno de El Señor de los Anillos: los Anillos de Poder, sin duda una de las series que más expectativas han generado este




www.lavanguardia.com





Pero si alguien piensa que no hay subnormales woke como para reventar el planeta a nukes, lamento decirle que nos siguen ganando por goleada.


----------



## RayoSombrio (29 Oct 2022)

El gran problema es que ni siquiera adaptan con fidelidad las historias. Dejando ya de lado toda la mierda del empoderamiento y de los negros, no respetan la idea básica. Siempre acaban retorciendo el producto original para acabar derivando en basura adoctrinadora, ya sea a favor del feminismo, del blm o de los maricones, aunque en el texto original no hubiese nada de eso. Eso es lo que verdaderamente me toca los cojones, que nunca veo en pantalla algo que se asemeje a aquello en lo que supuestamente se basan.


----------



## SPQR (29 Oct 2022)

AmaNWOn y el Caralibro ese de mierda, cayendo en bolsa un 21% el otro dia, mientras twitter sube ligeramente.

Nutrisión.


----------



## Mandaloriano (29 Oct 2022)

RayoSombrio dijo:


> En efecto, sí es de agradecer que en ROP no hayan tirado por ese camino. Es un producto woke, pero muy light en comparación a otras series. *Esto lo llega a hacer Netflix y acabamos cagándonos en todo*.



Completamente


----------



## Beto (29 Oct 2022)

Joaquim dijo:


> 4 frikis progres eran los que aplaudían esta mierda, y millones de "nazis" fueron los que pasaron de verla, o si la vieron opinaron que era una puta mierda.



Ya pero la versión que explicaban era la otra. Incluso quitaron los votos negativos de YouTube porque daba mucho el cante


----------



## KakunaMatata (29 Oct 2022)

Mandaloriano dijo:


> De largo, veía los capítulos de Rings Of Power con cierto interés y *todavía hay misterio en saber quién es ese ser que proviene del cometa*, en como Sauron vuelve a adquirir poder hasta convertirse en el nuevo Señor Oscuro y la variedad de localizaciones resultaba un respiro. Tiene algunas pinceladas Sorosianas pero es perfectamente soportable.
> 
> En House of The Dragon me sentí como en una prisión sin escapatoria, me resultó muy cargante. Me mataron los 4-5 primeros capítulos con un victimismo feminista constante para mantener la llama de la inferioridad en la mente femenina inoculada por el bombardeo constante de los medios, lo que al final se traduce en generar odio y rechazo en la mente femenina para continuar dirigiendo su voto. Había algo de serie en este producto de ingeniería social los últimos minutos de cada capítulo. Pero en resumen, personajes muy planos, "intrigas" que no despertaban ningún interés en mi interior, todo muy cutre. La tuve que ver muy muy forzado.



lol


----------



## RayoSombrio (29 Oct 2022)

Ya pintaba mal cuando sudaron de Peter Jackson, a quien le habían ofrecido dirigir algún episodio. También largaron a un experto en Tolkien, que debió echarse las manos a la cabeza cuando vio la follada al lore que estaban preparando. Luego, fueron tan miserables como para contratar a falsos expertos de Tolkien, que pusieron la serie por las nubes cuando apenas se había estrenado.

La agenda 2030 no repara en gastos cuando se trata de adoctrinar. Ya tuve enganchadas con varios sucnors en redes sociales. El tiempo nos ha dado la razón, es un meme de serie y para eso ha quedado.


----------



## Joaquim (29 Oct 2022)

fayser dijo:


> No tiréis las campanas al vuelo que semejante mierda ha tenido 100 millones de visualizaciones.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Que la hayan visto, no significa que las haya gustado; si realmente hubiera sido un éxito, ya lo estarían celebrando a todo bombo, y anunciando la siguiente temporada.


----------



## PacoGarciaLatunes (29 Oct 2022)

Han conseguido que los borregos paguen por ver propaganda y además dando todos sus datos.
Tanto el calvo como el Jewckerberg ya son milmillonarios en papelitos verdes y la NSA con una cantidad de datos que jamás había soñado el mayor comunistoide


----------



## dcuartero (29 Oct 2022)

Buena semana, los directivos de twuitter a la puta calle, gracias Elon, el Sr de los a nillos fake, ya solo falta que la Blancanieves Panchita se pegue un hostion en taquilla,.
.Que Felicidad.


----------



## AAAAAAAAAAAAAAHHHHHHH!!!! (29 Oct 2022)

Hace un mes que están rodando la segunda temporada. A lo sumo cambiarán de guionistas o habrán dado más poder a nuevos guionistas. No espero un cambio llamativo en la serie.


----------



## Ostracismo Produtorio (29 Oct 2022)

Pues me quedo con ganas de ver la 2nda temporada.


----------



## ray merryman (29 Oct 2022)

Dos episodios vi,y avanzando escenas porque realmente esa serie ha sido un fiasco.
Que tomen nota tanto estos como los de Netflix.


----------



## Lord Triquinosis (29 Oct 2022)

Van a tirar por la via de series historicas de gran presupuesto y mayor realismo, como esta imagen filtrada sobre una de las guerras napoleonicas, donde podemos ver a Napoleon, Soult, Murat, Wellington y Jorge IV


----------



## Dreyfus (29 Oct 2022)

Zappa dijo:


> Leí el otro día que la serie solo era una mega exención de impuestos para Bezos.
> 
> Me lo creo, porque ha sido dinero tirado, y eso se sabía desde el capítulo 1.
> 
> Mierda para desgravarse.



Pues que haga exención de impuestos con un biopic de su puta madre. Que hayan elegido el Señor de los Anillos para eso, revela que esa gente que toma decisiones en Amazon son aún más woke de lo que parece.


----------



## veraburbu (29 Oct 2022)

Este hilo sin fotos...


----------



## RayoSombrio (29 Oct 2022)

veraburbu dijo:


> Este hilo sin fotos...
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1244516



Al menos la palma el de la derecha. Lástima que aún quedan niggahobbits.


----------



## Anka Motz (29 Oct 2022)

Y espero y deseo que la siguiente en irse a la mierda, sea está..


----------



## RayoSombrio (29 Oct 2022)

Anka Motz dijo:


> Y espero y deseo que la siguiente en irse a la mierda, sea está..



Hasta el corte de pelo de la nueva BP hace presagiar bollerismo


----------



## 21creciente (29 Oct 2022)

es que son subnormales


----------



## butricio (29 Oct 2022)

Han empleado nuestro dinero en tratar de manipularnos con esa basura, y no lo han conseguido.

En este momento estarán produciendo otra porqueria,y seguirán hasta que lo consigan.

Llevan asi décadas


----------



## asiqué (29 Oct 2022)

esa serie es tan mala como el programa de Xavier Xarda de la 1 o el Xplica de la secta.


----------



## naburiano (29 Oct 2022)

revongo dijo:


> Pero si TODO el contenido de entretenimiento es propaganda desde su invención.



Lo de ahora es más descarado que NUNCA.


----------



## Educo Gratis (29 Oct 2022)

¿Dejarán ya de darse cuenta las empresas que lo Woke solo gusta en sus cabezas? Twitter, Amazon, Netflix, Gillette... una tras otra se pegan el hostiazo y viene otra a superar al anterior... en fin, buenas noticias.


----------



## serie de netflix (29 Oct 2022)

Los acogera nesflix


----------



## RayoSombrio (29 Oct 2022)

Educo Gratis dijo:


> ¿Dejarán ya de darse cuenta las empresas que lo Woke solo gusta en sus cabezas? Twitter, Amazon, Netflix, Gillette... una tras otra se pegan el hostiazo y viene otra a superar al anterior... en fin, buenas noticias.



Hay una agenda que cumplir. Estos se limitan a hacer lo que les mandan desde muy arriba y solo pararán cuando estos lo digan. Por eso, están haciendo oídos sordos a las muchas quejas de la gente, que reclaman la eliminación del wokismo en cine y tv.


----------



## Apocalipsis existencial (29 Oct 2022)

Pero esta gente quiere ganar dinero o ideologizar con mierdas nwo de negros y feminazis???? No se puede las dos cosas gilipollas


----------



## Eigentum (29 Oct 2022)

Yo no lo he visto y apenas conozco gente que lo haya visto o hablado de él ;-)


----------



## RayoSombrio (29 Oct 2022)

Eigentum dijo:


> Yo no lo he visto y apenas conozco gente que lo haya visto o hablado de él ;-)



En mi curro NADIE me ha hablado una palabra de esta serie.


----------



## Ibar (29 Oct 2022)

El dinero manda así que espero que toda la porquería woke quede como un mal recuerdo.


----------



## sirpask (29 Oct 2022)

Pero si haces una mierda de serie, es normal que no lo vea nadie ¿No?.


----------



## Julc (29 Oct 2022)

Elfos, humanos y enanos negros.
Orcos blancos 

¿Qué puede salir mal?


----------



## Soy forero (29 Oct 2022)

Ya no es problema de wokismo, la serie es mala y punto


----------



## Ratona001 (29 Oct 2022)

Tanto que presuntamente saben todos nuestros datos. No podrían saber que el 90% de los que están subscritos a prime son nerds con mucha pasta gansas y que les gusta ver mierdas de magia de la edad media con actores de aspecto europeo ??

Es como con lo de embrujadas. Ponen a dos tordas sudamericanas deformes y a una morena machorra (porque si pones etnias pon al menos gente guapa coño).
La serie fue un fracaso. Metieron a la típica actriz americana delgadita esbelta por las tercera temporada creyendo que iban a salvar un poco la serie y nada. A pique se fue.


----------



## Burbusapiens (29 Oct 2022)

Como el mismo Tolkien dejo escrito:
El mal no puede crear nada nuevo, solo corromper o arruinar lo que las fuerzas del bien han inventado o construido.

Enviado desde mi Redmi Note 8 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Cens0r (29 Oct 2022)

Joaquim dijo:


> Que la hayan visto, no significa que las haya gustado; si realmente hubiera sido un éxito, ya lo estarían celebrando a todo bombo, y anunciando la siguiente temporada.



Da igual. Si la serie se hubiese emitido en abierto con publicidad desde luego hubiera sido un gran éxito. Pero Amazon (y Netflix, HBO, etc.) ganan dinero por las suscripciones. Si la serie ha hecho que las suscripciones se cancelen, es un fracasazo. Yo mismo me he puesto en primer episodio porque me ofrecieron un mes de prueba. Ha visto un par de minutos y posiblemente sean parte del total de visualizaciones; pero no he contratado el servicio. O sea que por sus series y pelis no les he pagado.


----------



## Cuchillo de palo (30 Oct 2022)

AlterEgoYo dijo:


> Pues ambos son varones y blancos. Aunque sospecho que no concurre el agravante de heterosexualidad...



supuran soja y café sin cafeina con leche sin lactosa por los poros


----------



## Apocalypsis (30 Oct 2022)

Get woke
Go broke


----------



## rsaca (30 Oct 2022)

Snowball dijo:


> Es que vaya tela
> 
> Y mira que soy un freak nivel 9 del sdla pero salía una enana negra que parecía un troll
> 
> Los elfos, perdiendo aceite, galadriel una rubia tonta que ni fu ni fa



Hombre en mi opinion Galadriel es de lo poco que se salva en la serie. Pero el mayor problema es que la serie en si es un puto coñazo, no es solo el tema woke. Yo comence a ver a la vez la de los anillos y La casa del dragon. La dos son muy woke, en la casa hay negros para parar un tren y encima son Targarian. Pero deje de ver los anillos y no solo me aficione a la casa sino que ahora que ha acabado la primera temporada y me he enterado de que no estrenan la segunda hasta 2024 me he pillado un cabreo de cojones. Cabrones, tengo mono de la Casa del dragón!,


----------



## Coronel Kurtz (30 Oct 2022)

Lo único que veo de Amazon, es "The Grand Tour".
Y no lo pago.


----------



## estroboscopico (30 Oct 2022)

La cagan ellos pero le echan la culpa al pringao. Típica estrategia de corporación que jamás admitirá una cagada.


----------



## FOYETE (30 Oct 2022)

Soy forero dijo:


> Ya no es problema de wokismo, la serie es mala y punto



Es mala por la mierda de wokismo precisamente


----------



## Soy forero (30 Oct 2022)

FOYETE dijo:


> Es mala por la mierda de wokismo precisamente



Y porque tiene un argumento pobre y es lenta de cojones


----------



## Azog el Profanador (30 Oct 2022)

Rompieron completamente el canon de Tolkien. Esa serie es a la obra de Tolkien lo que Dragon Ball GT es a la obra de Akira Toriyama


----------



## RayoSombrio (30 Oct 2022)

Azog el Profanador dijo:


> Rompieron completamente el canon de Tolkien. Esa serie es a la obra de Tolkien lo que Dragon Ball GT es a la obra de Akira Toriyama



Estoy de acuerdo, pero en el caso de Dragon Ball, creo que Super se cargó aún mas el canon que GT.


----------



## RayoSombrio (30 Oct 2022)

estroboscopico dijo:


> La cagan ellos pero le echan la culpa al pringao. Típica estrategia de corporación que jamás admitirá una cagada.



Admitir que la han cagado sería reconocer que su ideología es un error y eso no lo harán.


----------



## Azog el Profanador (30 Oct 2022)

RayoSombrio dijo:


> Estoy de acuerdo, pero en el caso de Dragon Ball, creo que Super se cargó aún mas el canon que GT.



Bueno , pero aunque Super no nos guste ( no lo sigo) es obra de Toriyama. No admite discrepancias.


----------



## RayoSombrio (30 Oct 2022)

Azog el Profanador dijo:


> Bueno , pero aunque Super no nos guste ( no lo sigo) es obra de Toriyama. No admite discrepancias.



Yo es que no tengo muy claro que Toriyama tenga mucho que ver con Super. No era Toyotaro el que llevaba el tema? El problema de Super es, básicamente, la bestial infantilización de las tramas. Tengo entendido que el manga es mucho mas serio y cercano a DBZ, pero en el anime la cagaron al emitirla en horario infantil, lo que les obligó a reducir la violencia.


----------



## RayoSombrio (30 Oct 2022)

Blackmoon dijo:


> Temporada 2, todos negros...



No creo, ya tienen el plantel con el que quieren jugar...a lo sumo, se inventarán algún negro mas y para de contar...


----------



## eL PERRO (30 Oct 2022)

Ha fracasado porque aun no habian suficientes moronegros, debieron meter aun mas

Que la vuelvan a rodar con todo negros como URQUEL, asi seguro que triunfara


----------



## Ikitclaw (30 Oct 2022)

RayoSombrio dijo:


> Yo es que no tengo muy claro que Toriyama tenga mucho que ver con Super. No era Toyotaro el que llevaba el tema? El problema de Super es, básicamente, la bestial infantilización de las tramas. Tengo entendido que el manga es mucho mas serio y cercano a DBZ, pero en el anime la cagaron al emitirla en horario infantil, lo que les obligó a reducir la violencia.



Toyotaro es el dibujante, nada mas, y doy gracias a diox por que mandaron a la puta mierda el "canon" de GT.


----------



## Waterman (30 Oct 2022)

En la Casa del dragon tambien hay personajes negros y 0 problemas, el problema del Los anillos del poder es que es un COÑAZO


----------



## aldebariano (30 Oct 2022)

Es culpa del cambio climático.


----------



## medion_no (30 Oct 2022)

RayoSombrio dijo:


> Estoy de acuerdo, pero en el caso de Dragon Ball, creo que Super se cargó aún mas el canon que GT.



Al menos GT se podia ver y tenia villanos miticos como Baby Vegeta o los dragones oscuros.


----------



## Hamazo (30 Oct 2022)

Aquí la demostración una vez más del hartazgo ya palpable de la gente con estos temas. Sin ir más lejos muchas como Netflix, Disney y Amazon han tocado techo en suscriptores.

Ahora lo que está subiendo disparado nuevamente es el físico en cine. Sin ir más lejos, este año han dicho varias distribuidoras que van aumentar el número de películas y series editadas en Blu-ray y 4k. 

La gente paga lo que sea por lo que le gusta ver. No porque le insulte 24 horas con mantras ideológicos de mierda que encima son mentiras y manipulados.


----------



## Destro (30 Oct 2022)

RayoSombrio dijo:


> Qué queda que merezca la pena sin tener que irse al pasado? Muy poca cosa.



Y eso para quien conozca el cine de antes y tenga acceso a él, porque las nuevas generaciones no van a tener esa suerte.

Hace unos días en un canal menor de TV echaron una de las películas de "El planeta de los simios" (hicieron unas cuantas, a finales de los 60 y principios de los 70) y qué maravilla y placer poder ver cine no woke.

Hay que aprovechar y guardar todas esas películas porque cada vez será más difícil acceder a ellas. Y quien tenga hijos pequeños o adolescentes tiene la obligación de exponer sus mentes a ese cine en contraposición al cine woke imperante hoy en día.


----------



## Destro (30 Oct 2022)

revongo dijo:


> Pero si TODO el contenido de entretenimiento es propaganda desde su invención.



Antes no todo el contenido era propaganda, además el que lo era contenía propaganda en su mayoría prooccidental y de valores que nos hacían más fuertes como sociedad. Hoy es justamente lo opuesto.


----------



## rsaca (30 Oct 2022)

Es cierto que representan a una Galadriel un poco prepotente, pero a mi me pone y me parece lo mejor de la serie, por lo menos es un personaje activo y produce escenas de acción, con más testosterona que todos los personajes masculinos juntos (salvo los enanos, que siempre he pensado que se follaban a las elfas). Mirad que cachondona esta la condenada:













Parece una diosa vikinga.









La polémica sobre Galadriel de Los Anillos de Poder que divide a los fans de Tolkien: "Es atroz"


Como era de esperar, los dos primeros episodios de El Señor de los Anillos: Los Anillos de...




www.culturaocio.com


----------



## wanamaker (30 Oct 2022)

Pues la consegui terminar y el wokismo es el menor de sus problemas.
Es aburridisima, pero mucho.
La serie se basa en muchas tramas, y en esas tramas, continuos dialogos intrascendentes a los que pretenden dar una epica que no tienen.
Todo el rato estan con una epica falsa que parece hasta parodia, comica. 
La poca accion, lo mismo, epica que no existe con camara lenta.
Por momentos parece una parodia de south park, un tio pelando una patata y lo ponen a camara lenta y con musiquita para darle valor a la situacion.
Los personajes, sobre todo la rubia, dan asco. Cara de oler a mierda toda la puta serie.
En fin, es una castaña tremenda, y podria haber sido 100% no woke que habria sido una puta mierda igual.


----------



## Boston molestor (30 Oct 2022)

Los negros, en las pelis de raperos, o porteando fardos en el nacimiento del Okavango.

Todo lo demás, no me lo creo.


----------



## Gotthard (30 Oct 2022)

Mandaloriano dijo:


> Lo que me sorprende es que nadie diga nada sobre The House of The Dragon que es mil veces más progre. Machismo y victimismo feminista muy muy cansino y constante durante los 4-5 primeros capítulos en los que solamente hay serie los últimos 5-8 minutos de cada capítulo, aderezado con algo de homosexualidad pero soportable, una facción que pertenece a la alta esfera formada por personas de color, elenco de actores que no transmiten nada excepto 2 (Daemon y Aemon), desarrollo estancado en dos localizaciones que terminan siendo para mi gusto muy cargantes. House of The Dragon es como una sitcom sin gracia y con intrigas que no resultan interesantes. Para intentar dar impacto se cargan a unos cuantos personajes que no tienen gran peso en la serie en un lamentable intento de parecerse a Game Of Thrones.
> 
> Rings of The Power tampoco es para tirar cohetes pero al menos su desarrollo despierta cierto interés, hay más variedad de escenarios, el misterioso hombre que viene del cielo, la creación de Mordor, Sauron....etc. La que sobra es Galadriel, que me parece insoportable. El elfo de color que es atractivo, superinteligente, valiente y empático resulta muy Sorosiano y es un tema que cansa pero al menos la serie tiene mucho más condimento que la otra.



Llevas de avatar el personaje de la ultima serie que se ha hecho que es no-woke (junto a el Libro de Bobba Fett). 

The Mandalorian fue el canto del cisne de las series con sentido común. Las mujeres empoderadas poderosas que salen tienen sentido (de hecho trataron de cancelar a Gina Carano porque por lógica, una mujer verdaderamente fuerte vota derecha). Las razas que salen no chirrían (mayormente porque ademas de blancos, negros y chinos hay jawas, genosianos, ithorianos... ) y el guion te deja pegado a la pantalla y cuando te quieres dar cuenta te has chupado la temporada entera en un dia.

Es de destacar que los personajes son muy equilibrados, no hay buenos muy buenos ni malos muy malos (con permiso de Giancarlo Espósito que interpreta al chungo imperial) ni listos muy listos (hombres y mujeres son igual de torpes o de acertados). Y no hay ni un solo marica, la sexualidad aqui no cuenta, cuentan los blasters y las armaduras de beskar.

Creo que la serie la hizo Favreau pensando en recuperar las esencias del cine de aventuras de los 80 y para mi gusto acertó plenamente.


----------



## Bimb0 (30 Oct 2022)

Todas las series con negros, mujeres y maricas están financiadas por los oligarcas judeomasones, da igual que no sean rentables porque nunca les importó


----------



## pepeleches (30 Oct 2022)

Estamos viendo que pasa con todo lo woke. Se preocupan tanto por sus estupideces, que se olvidan de lo importante, que es hacer una buena serie. 

A nadie le importa una mierda que Nick Furia fuera negro en las pelis. Porque respeta el personaje, lo interpreta un actor brutal y las películas están muy bien hechas. 

El problema es cuando pones la raza o el sexo como fin objetivo de la serie. Como si cambiarlos y crear mujeres empoderadas diera sentido por sí mismo. Y no, es una 'molestia' para los fans, porque les estás tocando aquello que conocen muy bien. Lo cual, por una causa justificada, es perfectamente perdonable. Pero es por sí mismo una tocada de huevos si lo haces por ideología. 

Y cuando la gente que pones al mando se preocupa de esto como medida de calidad o éxito, es sinónimo de fracaso seguro. Porque en vez de hacer un guión decente se van a empeñar en reforzar mensajes y comportamientos supuestamente éticos en su mundo absurdo, que reflejen unos valores artificiales, y que por si mismos no dan ningún valor (más bien todo lo contrario...) a una obra audiovisual. 

Porque la vas a hacer previsible, impostada, con buenos muy buenos porque su sexo y su raza son tal, y donde los malos por supuesto tienen un color y un sexo predecible. Y serán realmente malos. 

Lo que más valoramos en series y pelis suele ser el gris. Personajes que evolucionan, que no son perfectos ni 100% malvados. Que tienen conflictos con los que nos podríamos sentir reflejados, que comprendemos sus intereses.


----------



## Boston molestor (30 Oct 2022)

Del juego de rol al que jugaba de crío hasta esta MERIENDA DE NEGROS, ha llovido. 

Ni con los ojos de Ozito.


----------



## Gotthard (30 Oct 2022)

rsaca dijo:


> Es cierto que representan a una Galadriel un poco prepotente, pero a mi me pone y me parece lo mejor de la serie, por lo menos es un personaje activo y produce escenas de acción, con más testosterona que todos los personajes masculinos juntos (salvo los enanos, que siempre he pensado que se follaban a las elfas). Mirad que cachondona esta la condenada:
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1244914
> 
> ...



Y en el imaginario de Tolkien ES una diosa vikinga (todo ESDLA se basa en la mitologia celtica y germánica) a mi Galadriel (la de verdad no la basura de personaje que han construido en la serie) me parece una transposición de la diosa germánica Freya o de la Dana céltica, poderosas diosas terrestres del hogar, las cosechas y la maternidad, contrapartes femeninas de Odin o Lug respectivamente.














Freya/Dana es una diosa de la naturaleza omnisciente profetisa, poderosa y terrorifica maga y a la vez maternal y de delicada belleza. Exactamente lo que plantea Tolkien, inspirandose en las diosas nórdicas para su personaje de Galadriel y que con gran respeto trata Cate Blanchett que borda el personaje dotandole de la épica y luminosidad que tiene que tener. Acojona la escena poniendole a Frodo las peras al cuarto en el bosque de Lothlorien y enamora cuando se pone en plan protectora, si dejar en ningún momento de irradiar una belleza seductora. Decir que la escena del bosque, con un recipiente con agua que se ve el futuro está sacado tal cual de la saga irlandesa de los Tuhata-te-Danan, donde Dana le muestra al heroe Cuchulain el futuro que le depara la busqueda en la que está inmerso.



















En su lugar los subnormales que han hecho la serie hacen una empoderadita muy insufrible que vendria a ser como un paladín masculino aliade y cutre, pero con coño y tetas. Existe el agravante de que Blanchett se ofreció a los productores para recrear como Tolkien manda el personaje de Galadriel y la rechazaron.

Y aunque tiene 51 tochos la actriz, creo que con su maquillaje y sus filtros daría muy bien (como dio en el Hobbit, que ya habia pasado los 40. El muro parece que no la tiene en su lista, aqui en Madrid en la primavera 2022.


----------



## Gotthard (30 Oct 2022)

Destro dijo:


> Y eso para quien conozca el cine de antes y tenga acceso a él, porque las nuevas generaciones no van a tener esa suerte.
> 
> Hace unos días en un canal menor de TV echaron una de las películas de "El planeta de los simios" (hicieron unas cuantas, a finales de los 60 y principios de los 70) y qué maravilla y placer poder ver cine no woke.
> 
> Hay que aprovechar y guardar todas esas películas porque cada vez será más difícil acceder a ellas. Y quien tenga hijos pequeños o adolescentes tiene la obligación de exponer sus mentes a ese cine en contraposición al cine woke imperante hoy en día.



Si, se ve venir que van a enterrar en el olvido las películas que contengan buenos valores y decencia, yo estoy en plan arca de noe buscando clasicos para ponerlos en disco duro para que mis hijas puedan verlas cuando tengan la edad.


----------



## pulgarcitoo (30 Oct 2022)

muy buena noticia pero no consigo entender que esten pensando en una segunda temporada.
yo voy a ver el documental de micheal shumacher y como llego a donde llego con los obstaculos que eso supone
siendo de color.


----------



## DonKs (30 Oct 2022)

La verdad es que han violado la obra de Tolkien como han querido. Inventándose personajes, inventándose tramas, moviendo personajes de la tercera edad a la segunda... vamos un largo etcétera.

Por lo que cuentan los entendidos igual hay un 5 o un 10% de fidelidad a los libros en la serie por lo que me alegra y me nutre todo esto. A ver si los nuevos guionistas aumentan la fidelidad a los libros. Porque la serie en sí trata sobre la forja de los anillos de poder y todo lo que sucedió hasta lo que conocemos como "El Señor de los Anillos". Y eso Tolkien lo dejó escrito. NO puedes hacer lo que te venga en gana.


----------



## Sr. Pérez (30 Oct 2022)

De vuestra propia noticia: " Un nuevo rumor recogido por..."

Soís patéticos.


----------



## Capitán Walker (30 Oct 2022)

Que pongan a elfos como Dios manda.


----------



## boreonáusico (30 Oct 2022)

Get woke, Go Broke

No se podía saber


----------



## RayoSombrio (30 Oct 2022)

Destro dijo:


> Y eso para quien conozca el cine de antes y tenga acceso a él, porque las nuevas generaciones no van a tener esa suerte.
> 
> Hace unos días en un canal menor de TV echaron una de las películas de "El planeta de los simios" (hicieron unas cuantas, a finales de los 60 y principios de los 70) y qué maravilla y placer poder ver cine no woke.
> 
> Hay que aprovechar y guardar todas esas películas porque cada vez será más difícil acceder a ellas. Y quien tenga hijos pequeños o adolescentes tiene la obligación de exponer sus mentes a ese cine en contraposición al cine woke imperante hoy en día.



Hay muchas películas y series que, de no ser por emule y telegram, no las encuentras ni de coña. Muchos clásicos que se perderán como lágrimas en la lluvia, ya que no les interesa que la gente vea lo que se hacía antes de su cine basura. Yo estoy haciendo acopio de mucho material, porque sé que en unos años estará prohibido u olvidado.


----------



## RayoSombrio (30 Oct 2022)

medion_no dijo:


> Al menos GT se podia ver y tenia villanos miticos como Baby Vegeta o los dragones oscuros.



Es lo que pienso yo. A nivel de villanos, se merienda a Super. Y también tiene el SSJ4, que a mi modo de ver es una transformación mucho mas currada que esos tintes de pelo que han metido ahora.


----------



## midelburgo (30 Oct 2022)

Wokismo y falta de fidelidad a Tolkien aparte, la serie es aburrida y desorganizada de cojones. Te puedes dormir la mitad de un episodio y realmente no te pierdes gran cosa.
En realidad el segundo punto es bueno, porque da la oportunidad de repetir la serie más adelante, cuando vuelva el pendulo. Si queda planeta claro.


----------



## RayoSombrio (30 Oct 2022)

rsaca dijo:


> Es cierto que representan a una Galadriel un poco prepotente, pero a mi me pone y me parece lo mejor de la serie, por lo menos es un personaje activo y produce escenas de acción, con más testosterona que todos los personajes masculinos juntos (salvo los enanos, que siempre he pensado que se follaban a las elfas). Mirad que cachondona esta la condenada:
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1244914
> 
> ...



Precisamente porque la serie han querido que gire en torno a ella. Tenían que subnormalizar a los personajes masculinos para que tuviese relevancia.


----------



## secuestrado (30 Oct 2022)

No me lo creo.


----------



## Franz. Liszt (30 Oct 2022)

La serie tiene tres problemas.

Adaptación: Pésima, muy mal ejecutada, sin mucho sentido. Es una obra muy difícil de adaptar, pero no osar intentar superar a Tolkien en líneas argumentales, uno de sus muchos fuertes. La trama del mithril es una tomadura de pelo, por ejemplo. El como erupciona el volcán es para llorar.

Wokismo: Lima la suspensión de incredulidad necesaria de toda obra de ficción. Y ojo, que no es la serie mas woke que hay por ahí, de fantasía las hay peores. Véase el Witcher o la Rueda del Tiempo.

Caracterización: Ningún personaje es decente ni memorable. Ninguno, salvo tal vez, el elforco.

Argumento: Pésimo, absurdo, repleto de contradicciones, agujeros y estupideces. Galadriel es una Mary Sue de manual, donde sí, ella solita derrota a varios soldados numenoreanos al mismo tiempo. Más tópico imposible. También es capaz de cruzarse un océano a nado o cargarse un troll ella solita con florituras. Lo de Legolas y el olifante es una mariconada al lado de lo que puede hacer Galadriel. 

Aparte que el argumento esta lleno de contradicciones y agujeros. 

Soy la reina de Numenor, me he quedado ciega, y practico dando pasitos para medir distancias a lo Gran Evasión en mi barco, no siendo que se den cuenta. Por otro lado, me paso el día con una venda en los ojos a la vista de toda la tripulación. Somos tres perversas hechiceras, que en cero coma fundimos una aldea de hobbits progres. Eso si, cuando nos enfrentamos al a hobbit empoderada del asunto, como aguanta el tipo la amiga.

Estoy muy enfermo en cama, pero me chupo un viaje por tierra y barco como si tal cosa para dar por culo a los elfos con mis anillitos.

La Tierra Media es enorme, pero llegamos a donde queremos en un momento, como si nos teletransportáramos.

La lista seria enorme y es lo peor de la serie, con mucho.


----------



## Chortina Premium (30 Oct 2022)

Franz. Liszt dijo:


> La serie tiene tres problemas.
> 
> Adaptación: Pésima, muy mal ejecutada, sin mucho sentido. Es una obra muy difícil de adaptar, pero no osar intentar superar a Tolkien en líneas argumentales, uno de sus muchos fuertes. La trama del mithril es una tomadura de pelo, por ejemplo. El como erupciona el volcán es para llorar.
> 
> ...




Ja, ja,ja... lo de la reina de Númenor que se queda ciega y dice "no quiero que mi pueblo sepa que estoy ciega" y va y se pone un pañuelo en los ojos  y ya no me acordaba de la Galadriel cruzando a nado medio oceáno Atlántico porque le ha dado un de repente y se tira al mar......Diosss es que está lleno de gilipolleces, y ahora recuerdo otra escena donde unos soldados siguen detrás a otros y en la siguiente escena se reencuentran de frente 

Y lo de las hechiceras esas, de dónde salen, quien cohones son?... Es que es todo un sin sentido


----------



## rsaca (30 Oct 2022)

Gotthard dijo:


> Y en el imaginario de Tolkien ES una diosa vikinga (todo ESDLA se basa en la mitologia celtica y germánica) a mi Galadriel (la de verdad no la basura de personaje que han construido en la serie) me parece una transposición de la diosa germánica Freya o de la Dana céltica, poderosas diosas terrestres del hogar, las cosechas y la maternidad, contrapartes femeninas de Odin o Lug respectivamente.
> Ver archivo adjunto 1244940
> Ver archivo adjunto 1244982
> Ver archivo adjunto 1244995
> ...



Impresionante. Se le ve muy puesto en el tema.

Hombre pienso que comparar a esa chica con Cate Blanchett es como comparar un Ibiza con un Mercedes S 500. Los dos están bien dentro de su segmento. Cate Blanchett es una actriz de primerisimo nivel con una belleza serena muy por encima del común de los mortales. Es cierto que esta Galadriel representa un papel de empoderada a ratos un poco repelente, pero es prácticamente lo único a ratos divertido de acción que tiene la serie. Y desde luego la chica es muy mona, vamos un bellezón sin matices, aunque esté lejos del nivel de la Blanchett.

Como está usted puesto en temas nórdicos le dejo uno de mis videos favoritos. Recomiendo verlo al menos una vez con subtitulos, salvo que se entienda el idioma. Me parece una autentica maravilla. Espero que le guste:


----------



## Leopoldo (30 Oct 2022)

Nutrition maxima. 

Lo proximo: Tump presidente!!!


----------



## Julc (30 Oct 2022)

Mandaloriano dijo:


> Lo que me sorprende es que nadie diga nada sobre The House of The Dragon que es mil veces más progre.



Yo la vi un rato y cuando estaba sumergido en ese mundillo, me sale una negra con una peluca blanca del todo a 1€ que me devolvió a la realidad de un guantazo.
Como ver a un guardia civil en la peli de Gladiator.


----------



## todoayen (30 Oct 2022)

Yo la he visto, entretiene pero sinceramente, aún sin elfos y enanas negras no mejoraría demasiado.


----------



## Falnesatar (30 Oct 2022)

chocolate dijo:


> Amazon anuncia muy malas noticias para Los Anillos de Poder
> 
> 
> El Señor de los Anillos: Los Anillos de Poder no tiene buenas noticias. Amazon Prime Video anuncia malas novedades sobre su futuro. #theringsofpower #losanillosdepoder #primevideo #thelordoftherings #elsenordelosanillos
> ...




“El mal no puede crear nada nuevo, solo puede corromper o arruinar lo que las fuerzas del bien han inventado o construido" ”. - *J. R. R. Tolkien*



rsaca dijo:


> Impresionante. Se le ve muy puesto en el tema.
> 
> Hombre pienso que comparar a esa chica con Cate Blanchett es como comparar un Ibiza con un Mercedes S 500. Los dos están bien dentro de su segmento. Cate Blanchett es una actriz de primerisimo nivel con una belleza serena muy por encima del común de los mortales. Es cierto que esta Galadriel representa un papel de empoderada a ratos un poco repelente, pero es prácticamente lo único a ratos divertido de acción que tiene la serie. Y desde luego la chica es muy mona, vamos un bellezón sin matices, aunque esté lejos del nivel de la Blanchett.
> 
> Como está usted puesto en temas nórdicos le dejo uno de mis videos favoritos. Recomiendo verlo al menos una vez con subtitulos, salvo que se entienda el idioma. Me parece una autentica maravilla. Espero que le guste:



Aquí los mismos con Galadriel de niña cantando juntos a los espíritus de la montaña


----------



## RayoSombrio (30 Oct 2022)

Gotthard dijo:


> Y en el imaginario de Tolkien ES una diosa vikinga (todo ESDLA se basa en la mitologia celtica y germánica) a mi Galadriel (la de verdad no la basura de personaje que han construido en la serie) me parece una transposición de la diosa germánica Freya o de la Dana céltica, poderosas diosas terrestres del hogar, las cosechas y la maternidad, contrapartes femeninas de Odin o Lug respectivamente.
> Ver archivo adjunto 1244940
> Ver archivo adjunto 1244982
> Ver archivo adjunto 1244995
> ...



No sabía que se ofreció. Y tampoco me sorprende que la rechazasen, viendo la deriva de la serie.


----------



## ediedee (30 Oct 2022)

ULTRAPACO dijo:


> WOKE FAIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIILLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLL
> 
> JOJOJOJOJOJOJOJOJOJOJO ELFOS NEGROS COMO MIS COJONES



Si te hubieras leído todos los libros sabrías que que haya un elfo negro, una enana negra y unos cuantos hobbits negros es lo de menos hay fallos muchos más grandes que no siguen la concordancia de el mundo tolkien.


----------



## Deitano (30 Oct 2022)

Pues me alegro. Ya está bien de tanta mierda.


----------



## Decipher (30 Oct 2022)

Floid dijo:


> El primer ministro ingles es indio, el alcalde de londres Pakistani, la seleccion Francesa son todos negros, estoy empezando a pensar que quizas hay muchisimos mas africamos y asiaticos en Europa , y lo que vemos en las series y peliculas, solo es un reflejo de la sociedad occidental



O que no los meten solo en el cine. Recuerdame quien ha votado al primer ministro moro.


----------



## cthulhu (30 Oct 2022)

Para empezar es imposible que se hayan gastado 1.000 millones en semejante bodrio, eso es más que toda la trilogía de Jackson o la de Star Wars o varias de Marvel. No se ve semejante pastizal por ninguna parte.

Aparte de un guión penoso los fallos son en todas partes

Los pésimos actores son una banda de desconocidos sin ninguna estrella en todo el reparto. Están mal escogidos, mal caracterizados, mal vestidos y hasta el maquillaje es cutre. 
Las localizaciones son pocas y nada del otro mundo, toda la trama de los piojosos pelosos o la del negrelfo se podrían rodar con dos duros, canta a baratillo. No hay masas de extras, no hay decorados alucinantes, nada de nada.

Lo único decente es el cgi y eso a estas alturas es barato.
La serie tiene pinta de peli cutre de aventuras de sábado tarde ¿dónde están los 1.000 millones?


----------



## Pajarotto (30 Oct 2022)

Se sabe si los hobbits de la trilogia original han vuelto a comerse la pollita de Amazon y hacer el rídiculo otra vez?


----------



## Serpiente_Plyskeen (30 Oct 2022)

Sr.Nogueroles dijo:


> Toda la tecnología actual y el dinero que tienen y se lo gasta en estas mierdas.
> 
> ¿Cual es la última peli o serie de culto que se ha hecho? De esas que ha visto todo el mundo y le gusta
> 
> Desde 1990 va todo mal en el cine. Llegó a su máximo en los 70, pero en los 80 y 90 aún habían peliculones, ahora refritos, cosas de superhéroes, peli woke de Netflix y poco más.



Arcane:








Arcane (TV Series 2021– ) - IMDb


Arcane: With Hailee Steinfeld, Kevin Alejandro, Jason Spisak, Terri Douglas. Set in utopian Piltover and the oppressed underground of Zaun, the story follows the origins of two iconic League champions-and the power that will tear them apart.




www.imdb.com




Los primeros cinco episodios, particularmente, están excelentemente escritos, sin apenas fallos de guión. El resto de la única temporada que hay hasta ahora sigue siendo muy buena, aunque flojea un poquillo al final. Aún así, cierra con un buen cliffhanger.

En cualquier caso, casi no la ha visto ni el tato, y muchos de los que la han visto están tan acostumbrados a ver mierda que ni siquiera se han dado cuenta de la calidad de la misma. Es como si llevaras a comer a uno de los mejores restaurantes del mundo a alguien que sólamente como en McDonalds. Te dirá que no está mal, pero que tampoco le parece para tanto.



Descolonización de España dijo:


> Ya en el primer capítulo aparecen niños elfos crueles e hijos de puta, algo imposible en el mundo de Tolkien.



Hombre, no sé. Si son Noldor... No tengo muy claro que los Teleri estén muy de acuerdo con esto... (modo friki==off)


----------



## CommiePig (30 Oct 2022)

nutrición matutina

malditos por joder esta obra de arte literario, con su fanatismo progre woke


----------



## kabeljau (30 Oct 2022)

Le pueden vender la serie al hijoputaRoquefedller, y al hijoputaAntonio. Y de rebote, al Greenpeace y a la cruzroja.


----------



## CommiePig (30 Oct 2022)

elbaranda dijo:


> Que lo vea xicomalo y su puta madre



a xicofollagenocidE le gustan las mierdas del colectivismo komunista


----------



## kabeljau (30 Oct 2022)

Por el mismo precio, el Amazón podría dar la novela del Antonio. Que la vean las voluntarias de la cruzroja.


----------



## LuisZarzal (30 Oct 2022)

¿Qué podía salir mal?


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (30 Oct 2022)

Siguen sin pillar que las minorías no van a ver sus mierdas y que muchos de los que los veían van a dejar de verlos.


----------



## pepinox (30 Oct 2022)

Los Anillos de Poder es fan-fiction.

Vaya, no sé podía de saber que sería un churro.


----------



## LuisZarzal (30 Oct 2022)

pepinox dijo:


> Los Anillos de Poder es fan-fiction.
> 
> Vaya, no sé podía de saber que sería un churro.



Si hubiese sido fan fiction no habría sido tan malo. Esta serie lo que quiere es destruir el recuerdo de las novelas y las películas.

Esto es fan fiction



Está mejor hecho que toda la última trilogía junta


----------



## Destro (30 Oct 2022)

RayoSombrio dijo:


> Hay muchas películas y series que, de no ser por emule y telegram, no las encuentras ni de coña.



¿Cómo se usa Telegram para eso?

Otra fuente es la televisión: en algunas emisoras, especialmente algunas pequeñas y autonómicas o locales, aún echan películas anteriores al modelo woke, y de la TDT se puede grabar directamente sin ninguna pérdida (se graba tal y como se recibe). Una vez grabado sólo queda cortar los anuncios.


----------



## Destro (30 Oct 2022)

Gotthard dijo:


> Si, se ve venir que van a enterrar en el olvido las películas que contengan buenos valores y decencia, yo estoy en plan arca de noe buscando clasicos para ponerlos en disco duro para que mis hijas puedan verlas cuando tengan la edad.



Lo más gracioso es que la gente, con los servicios de video bajo demanda (Netflix, Prime Vídeo, etc), creerán que elegen lo que ven, cuando es justamente lo opuesto: otros eligen el catálogo y el usuario sólo puede escoger dentro del mismo.


----------



## RayoSombrio (30 Oct 2022)

Destro dijo:


> ¿Cómo se usa Telegram para eso?
> 
> Otra fuente es la televisión: en algunas emisoras, especialmente algunas pequeñas y autonómicas o locales, aún echan películas anteriores al modelo woke, y de la TDT se puede grabar directamente sin ninguna pérdida (se graba tal y como se recibe). Una vez grabado sólo queda cortar los anuncios.



Has de buscar en google canales de telegram que compartan clásicos y bajarlos con telegram desktop


----------



## todoayen (30 Oct 2022)

Arcane mola, me gustó cada fotograma.


----------



## Chortina Premium (30 Oct 2022)

cthulhu dijo:


> Para empezar es imposible que se hayan gastado 1.000 millones en semejante bodrio, eso es más que toda la trilogía de Jackson o la de Star Wars o varias de Marvel. No se ve semejante pastizal por ninguna parte.
> 
> Aparte de un guión penoso los fallos son en todas partes
> 
> ...



Es que al Bezos o le han timado o aquí huele a perro muerto que tira patrás, esa serie es una putísima mierda mal hecha que no vale ni la mitad que GOT o La Casa de los Dragones por poner 2 ejemplos


----------



## El gallo Las (30 Oct 2022)

eL PERRO dijo:


> Ha fracasado porque aun no habian suficientes moronegros, debieron meter aun mas
> 
> Que la vuelvan a rodar con todo negros como URQUEL, asi seguro que triunfara



Perro que te ha parecido la serie de los negraryen?


----------



## cepeda33 (30 Oct 2022)

Esto se arregla con otra palada de negros, lesbianas y homosexuales

Hay que hacer la serie mas ecorresiliente, inclusiva y tolerante.

¿Para cuando los elfos orientales?

¿Y las enanas indias lesbianas?


----------



## eL PERRO (30 Oct 2022)

El gallo Las dijo:


> Perro que te ha parecido la serie de los negraryen?



no la he visto


----------



## remerus (30 Oct 2022)

Que no engañen a nadie la serie completa no costaria mas de 25 millones y ya me estoy pasando mucho, es muy mediocre de principio a fin no hay por donde cogerla.


----------



## DarkNight (30 Oct 2022)

chocolate dijo:


> Amazon admite el fracaso con Los Anillos de Poder y despedirá a sus creadores
> 
> 
> El Señor de los Anillos: Los Anillos de Poder ha sido un fracaso. Amazon Prime Video acepta lo sucedido y habrá consecuencias y despidos. #thelordoftherings #theringsofpower #primevideo #losanillosdepoder #elseñordelosanillos
> ...




ojalá fuera cierto, pero en la noticia se dice que es un RUMOR recogido por otra web. No está confirmado

Si se confirma, este video merecerá segunda parte


----------



## RayoSombrio (30 Oct 2022)

DarkNight dijo:


> ojalá fuera cierto, pero en la noticia se dice que es un RUMOR recogido por otra web. No está confirmado
> 
> Si se confirma, este video merecerá segunda parte



No cambiará nada. Cuántas veces no han prometido cosas parecidas y han acabado en nada? Harán mierda en la segunda temporada, incluso con mas wokismo.


----------



## HitlersKarma (30 Oct 2022)

Ya es la tercera saga de fantasía que se cargan en un par de años, LotR, The Witcher y la Rueda del tiempo. En The Witcher siempre nos quedará el juego que fácilmente te puede dar 100 horas de diversión. Miedo me da la adaptación del Fallout.


----------



## Knight who says ni (30 Oct 2022)

joder 20 años largos con esta mierda ya. Sí que da de sí el puto libro...


----------



## DarkNight (30 Oct 2022)

RayoSombrio dijo:


> No cambiará nada. Cuántas veces no han prometido cosas parecidas y han acabado en nada? Harán mierda en la segunda temporada, incluso con mas wokismo.



Si es así, espero que se HUNDAN. Los primeros capítulos fueron un éxito de audiencia, pero luego la cosa cayó en picado. Hasta tuvieron que bloquear votaciones de Rotten y pedir a su prensa comprada que insultaran a todo el mundo


----------



## LuisZarzal (30 Oct 2022)

Sabía que estaba por algún lado.

Para quien lo quiera ver

Este sí mola.

La vida de Aragorn desde pequeño hasta la película de Peter Jackson, por fans para fans gratis.

MUCHO MEJOR QUE LA MIERDA ESTA DE LOS ANILLOS DE PODER.



Editado: Ustedes perdonen. Es la historia de los padres de Aragorn. Ya no me acordaba. Es muy buena.


----------



## Billy Ray (30 Oct 2022)

RayoSombrio dijo:


> No hay solución en muchos años, estoy de acuerdo. Al contrario, solo está yendo a mas. Cada vez meten mas negros y empoderadas en el cine y la tv, van desesperados por cumplir la agenda.
> 
> Qué queda que merezca la pena sin tener que irse al pasado? Muy poca cosa.



Queda la literatura, la música, la pintura y el cine de antes, eso no van a poder eliminarlo y quedará como prueba comparativa de la mierda que estan haciendo. No pueden borrar la historia, estan en un empeño imposible que además quieren hacer deprisa y atropelladamente, con lo que cometen más fallos todavía.
Yo creo que la han cagado, estan como locos intentando destruir la civilización y crear una nueva mierda a su medida demasiado ambiciosa y demasiado rápido. Es como si tuvieran prisa por algo, ven que algo no va bien y no van a poder, estan desesperados. Tolkien siempre estará ahí, ya pueden hacer 500 temporadas con sus mierdas y degeneraciones, como si ponen a Gandalf maricón perdido o a Galadriel con bigotes.


----------



## RayoSombrio (31 Oct 2022)

Billy Ray dijo:


> Queda la literatura, la música, la pintura y el cine de antes, eso no van a poder eliminarlo y quedará como prueba comparativa de la mierda que estan haciendo. No pueden borrar la historia, estan en un empeño imposible que además quieren hacer deprisa y atropelladamente, con lo que cometen más fallos todavía.
> Yo creo que la han cagado, estan como locos intentando destruir la civilización y crear una nueva mierda a su medida demasiado ambiciosa y demasiado rápido. Es como si tuvieran prisa por algo, ven que algo no va bien y no van a poder, estan desesperados. Tolkien siempre estará ahí, ya pueden hacer 500 temporadas con sus mierdas y degeneraciones, como si ponen a Gandalf maricón perdido o a Galadriel con bigotes.



Es por el cumplimiento de la agenda 2030. No se esperaban tanta oposición y han ido a por todas, cometiendo muchos errores por el camino. 
Además, muchos estamos atesorando cultura de antaño, no podrán borrar de la memoria lo que nosotros conservemos.


----------



## RayoSombrio (31 Oct 2022)

LuisZarzal dijo:


> Sabía que estaba por algún lado.
> 
> Para quien lo quiera ver
> 
> ...



Una película rodada probablemente con cuatro duros y es mucho mas Tolkien de lo que nunca será esa serie woke.


----------



## pepeleches (31 Oct 2022)

DonKs dijo:


> Y eso Tolkien lo dejó escrito. NO puedes hacer lo que te venga en gana.



Sí que puedes hacer lo que te venga en gana, y grandísimas obras han pasado del papel al cine con cambios importantes. 

Lo que no puedes cambiar es el espíritu. De qué trata, cuál es la esencia de los personajes, qué nos quiere decir el autor. 

Y te pongo un ejemplo; Sherlock, de la BBC, traslada el mito a la época moderna. Es decir, cambia absolutamente todos los parámetros porque sería como poner a Cleopatra en la edad media. Y no solo eso, sino que en algunos episodios se inspira en el argumento de las novelas clásicas y lo retuerce enormemente. 

Y sin embargo me parece una adaptación fantástica, porque yo que soy muy fan del personaje (empezando por el original de Conan Doyle), veo perfectamente tanto el espíritu como la esencia de lo que que el escritor quería transmitir y de la forma de ser de Sherlock. Su forma de pensar, de actuar, su grandezas y su miserias, su relación con Watson...

Por decirlo de alguna forma, estás convencido que si viviera A.C. Doyle reconocería perfectamente su obra, por mucho que haya tantos parámetros que hayan cambiado. 

Esa fidelidad es la que me parece que no han respetado en este caso...


----------



## BudSpencer (31 Oct 2022)

*Los showrunners de Anillos de Poder lo cuentan - Así fueron elegidos*


----------



## LuisZarzal (31 Oct 2022)

Otra pequeña joya hecha por fans.

Desde el cumpleaños de Bilbo hasta que Frodo decide abandonar la comarca Gandalf trata de rastrear el origen del anillo. Para hacerlo viaja hasta Minas Tirith para consultar antiguos pergaminos pero decide encontrar a la criatura Gollum para verificar la historia porque no cree que Bilbo le haya dicho toda la verdad. Para ello envía a Aragorn en busca de la escurridiza criatura. Esta es la historia de esa búsqueda.

La Caza de Gollum


----------



## DarkNight (31 Oct 2022)

Que se jodan esos hijos de puta Socialistas


----------



## EnergiaLibre (31 Oct 2022)

Aquí tiene que haber algo de blanqueo de capitales, con tanta gente supuestamente inteligente en Amazon me niego a pensar que de verdad confiaban en esa mierda de proyecto destructor de lo bello.


----------



## TinieblasdeTamara (31 Oct 2022)

EnergiaLibre dijo:


> blanqueo de capitales



todos los presupuestos de Hollywood estan inflados a proposito...

los Weinstein eran aprendices independientes, pero expertos en no dar nunca BENEFICIOS a sus asociados, el productor de *El paciente ingles* no recibio NADA y les demando y pidio una auditoria, pero las auditorias de Holloywood las hacen... eso, actuan como la MAFIA endogamica que son (porque ellos crearon Hollywood, DE UN GUETO DE POLONIA A JUGAR POLO EN UNA GENERACION, pd: yo soy Sefarad).


----------



## RayoSombrio (31 Oct 2022)

Ya se ha dicho en otros comentarios que el único objetivo de estos productos es el de bastardizar los iconos de la cultura occidental.

Perfectamente podían haber puesto a un cast 100% blanco, pero no les sale de los cojones.

Como tampoco han querido renunciar al estereotipo de protagonista machorra.

Si intentas discrepar, te funden a insultos en redes sociales, recurriendo a la vieja confiable del racismo, etc.

Lo tienen bien atado los narigudos.


----------



## TinieblasdeTamara (31 Oct 2022)

pepeleches dijo:


> Sherlock, de la BBC



la conozco de oidas porque no veo series jamas, desde Mad Men, pero lo que dices me recuerda al ERROR que comenten una y otra vez a hacer versiones clasicas de Shakespeare o *Mujercitas*, cuando son perfectamente trasladables al mundo moderno actual... a pesar de Baz Lurman que por una vez hizo algo salvable con el Romeo y Julieta con el puto Leonardo.

Mujercitas podria ocurrir en 1944 o en 2001 o ahora con lo de Ucrania, porque el padre está ausente en la guerra.


----------



## pepeleches (31 Oct 2022)

TinieblasdeTamara dijo:


> la conozco de oidas porque no veo series jamas, desde Mad Men, pero lo que dices me recuerda al ERROR que comenten una y otra vez a hacer versiones clasicas de Shakespeare o *Mujercitas*, cuando son perfectamente trasladables al mundo moderno actual... a pesar de Baz Lurman que por una vez hizo algo salvable con el Romeo y Julieta con el puto Leonardo.
> 
> Mujercitas podria ocurrir en 1944 o en 2001 o ahora con lo de Ucrania, porque el padre está ausente en la guerra.



Claro. Porque lo que importa es el espíritu, y seguro que eso ahorra costes lo suficiente como para poder invertir en otros aspectos. Obviamente no puedes hacer eso con un personaje histórico, sería absurdo trasladar a Nerón compitiendo en las elecciones con Meloni. 

Pero es que al final las razas también dan igual, repito lo de Nick Furi. Pasó totalmente desapercibido. El problema es cuando cambias todos los personajes y lo que representan in respetar el espíritu del del original, y terminas haciendo un truño porque has cometido el gravísimo error de no respetar o incluso admirar al autor.


----------



## UNGERN (31 Oct 2022)

Esta es una crítica hecha por un fan a la serie. Tiene un libro sobre ESDLA y el catolicismo.


----------



## LordEntrophy (6 Nov 2022)

Boston molestor dijo:


> Del juego de rol al que jugaba de crío hasta esta MERIENDA DE NEGROS, ha llovido.
> 
> Ni con los ojos de Ozito.
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1244996



Si además del libro básico, tuvo el placer de conseguir algunos de los numerosos suplementos de ICE/Joc sobre diferentes ámbitos geográficos de la Tierra Media, habrá podido comprobar el enorme cuidado y detalle en la descripción de todos los lugares y escenarios, pueblos y ciudades de Eriador, Rhovanion, Gondor... Con exquisito respeto a la ambientación tolkieniana (salvo la eterna disquisición sobre el papel de la "magia" en su universo), son un placer leerlos tantos años después como obras de "geografía e historia".

Me recuerda un poco al caso de lo que George Lucas cuidaba la coherencia interna del antiguo "Universo expandido" de la Guerra de las Galaxias antes de que Disney diera al traste con todo.


----------



## Orífero (6 Nov 2022)

UNGERN dijo:


> Esta es una crítica hecha por un fan a la serie. Tiene un libro sobre ESDLA y el catolicismo.




Memorable.


----------



## Boston molestor (7 Nov 2022)

LordEntrophy dijo:


> Si además del libro básico, tuvo el placer de conseguir algunos de los numerosos suplementos de ICE/Joc sobre diferentes ámbitos geográficos de la Tierra Media, habrá podido comprobar el enorme cuidado y detalle en la descripción de todos los lugares y escenarios, pueblos y ciudades de Eriador, Rhovanion, Gondor... Con exquisito respeto a la ambientación tolkieniana (salvo la eterna disquisición sobre el papel de la "magia" en su universo), son un placer leerlos tantos años después como obras de "geografía e historia".
> 
> Me recuerda un poco al caso de lo que George Lucas cuidaba la coherencia interna del antiguo "Universo expandido" de la Guerra de las Galaxias antes de que Disney diera al traste con todo.



Ha llovido muchísimo. Me acuerdo más de las veladas que del juego en sí.


----------



## pepeleches (8 Nov 2022)

De todas formas, es para reflexionar el nivel de la cagada. Cuando Peter Jackson hizo la trilogía, había un punto de apuesta, pues era la primera vez que se echaba la carne en el asador sobre el universo Tolkien y podría haber cierta incógnita (tampoco demasiada...) sobre si semejante inversión iba a dar el estupendo resultado que dio. 

Pero es que ahora para fallar lo tienes que hacer a idea. Tienes dos generaciones que se han criado con esos mitos, pero tienes otra generación que lo conoció por el cine y se enganchó, porque esas películas sí que merecieron la pena. 

Tienes un universo perfectamente descrito, tienes los medios digitales que hace 20 años no habían y tienes todo el presupuesto del mundo. El público entero demandando que se saque un producto así para verlo en masa. Una de las mayores empresas del mundo apostando por ti. 

Lo único que tienes que hacer es no cagarla. Simplemente rodeándote de gente buena, con ese presupuesto ya sabes que técnicamente va a ser espectacular y que vas a poder contratar actores de nivel. 

Que no tienes que ceñirte a ningún guión, simplemente tienes que respetar. Porque podrás crear nuevos fans, pero es que los que ya existen son hordas de muchos millones. 

Bastaba con no cagarla muy fuertemente para hacer algo épico. Aunque no fuera la mejor serie de la historia, podría haber sido un éxito colosal. 

Y no, en una situación así, te da por ser 'original'. Por cambiar el universo, por darle una patada a Tolkien en los huevos. Por intentar hacer política, por pensar primero con el wokismo y luego si eso en hacer una serie. 

Y sobre todo, olvidándote de que es una serie de entretenimiento y haciendo un producto aburridísimo, sin pies ni cabeza. 

Es como si te dan al Barça de Messi, Xavi, Iniesta, y te da por jugar con 7 defensas poniendo a Messi de portero. Hay que ser muy hábil para cagarla tanto...


----------



## RayoSombrio (8 Nov 2022)

pepeleches dijo:


> De todas formas, es para reflexionar el nivel de la cagada. Cuando Peter Jackson hizo la trilogía, había un punto de apuesta, pues era la primera vez que se echaba la carne en el asador sobre el universo Tolkien y podría haber cierta incógnita (tampoco demasiada...) sobre si semejante inversión iba a dar el estupendo resultado que dio.
> 
> Pero es que ahora para fallar lo tienes que hacer a idea. Tienes dos generaciones que se han criado con esos mitos, pero tienes otra generación que lo conoció por el cine y se enganchó, porque esas películas sí que merecieron la pena.
> 
> ...



Hoy en día, mientras fuercen el wokismo en cada puñetera producción... habrá nulo margen para crear algo mínimamente decente. Se están comiendo fracasos a paladas y no se bajan del burro.


----------



## Donyet (8 Nov 2022)

RayoSombrio dijo:


> Hoy en día, mientras fuercen el wokismo en cada puñetera producción... habrá nulo margen para crear algo mínimamente decente. Se están comiendo fracasos a paladas y no se bajan del burro.



Netflix no para..
Enola Holmes, Moriarty mujer negra.

Hulka, Nataly Portman, se come a Thor, y ya mismo habrá fijo, un remake de gladiator, por Kate Winslet.


----------



## RayoSombrio (8 Nov 2022)

Donyet dijo:


> Netflix no para..
> Enola Holmes, Moriarty mujer negra.
> 
> Hulka, Nataly Portman, se come a Thor, y ya mismo habrá fijo, un remake de gladiator, por Kate Winslet.



Van a saco y ni se esconden. Supongo que ni decencia les queda para disimular.


----------



## Yomateix (8 Nov 2022)

Cuando ya comienzas la serie culpando al racismo para decir que te mereces el papel e intentar ganarte el aplauso del público por esta via en lugar de por demostrar que eres válido....

" *Me aseguré de que mi elfo era el más élfico de todos, el más increíble*"

Porque si, porque el lo vale...el más opuesto a los cánones de Tolkien, pero como es de color, ya es más élfico y más increible que todos los elfos que han habido nunca (si un blanco dijese eso, los ataques que recibiria por minusvalorar....) porque ninguno de ellos puede hacerle sombra, que manera de menospreciar a quienes han sido míticos en esta saga y han ayudado a que sea lo que es hoy.


----------



## cthulhu (8 Nov 2022)

RayoSombrio dijo:


> Hoy en día, mientras fuercen el wokismo en cada puñetera producción... habrá nulo margen para crear algo mínimamente decente. Se están comiendo fracasos a paladas y no se bajan del burro.



Eso es lo que da que pensar. Parece que no les importa que fracasen series y películas una tras otra. También es exagerada la cantidad de remakes de series y pelis de culto antiguas, parece que se le ha acabado la imaginación y no son capaces de crear historias nuevas.

Pero ¿y si se estuviera haciendo deliberadamente?
La finalidad sería arrastrar por el barro todas las referencias culturales occidentales clásicas.
Destruir los personajes e historias míticos que constituían una referencia para las siguientes generaciones.

No tiene otra explicación el tirar dinero sistemáticamente una y otra vez en basuras que parecen hechas mal adrede.
Se han cargado sagas y franquicias que eran una mina de oro sin inmutarse y en lo único que piensan es en ir a destrozar otra.

El siguiente paso sería eliminar de las plataformas las pelis y series clásicas de manera que la única referencia sean los bodrios woke.


----------



## jakk (8 Nov 2022)

chocolate dijo:


> Amazon admite el fracaso con Los Anillos de Poder y despedirá a sus creadores
> 
> 
> El Señor de los Anillos: Los Anillos de Poder ha sido un fracaso. Amazon Prime Video acepta lo sucedido y habrá consecuencias y despidos. #thelordoftherings #theringsofpower #primevideo #losanillosdepoder #elseñordelosanillos
> ...



¿Pero no veían los episodios para saber qué eran una mierda antes de emitirlos?


----------



## RayoSombrio (8 Nov 2022)

cthulhu dijo:


> Eso es lo que da que pensar. Parece que no les importa que fracasen series y películas una tras otra. También es exagerada la cantidad de remakes de series y pelis de culto antiguas, parece que se le ha acabado la imaginación y no son capaces de crear historias nuevas.
> 
> Pero ¿y si se estuviera haciendo deliberadamente?
> La finalidad sería arrastrar por el barro todas las referencias culturales occidentales clásicas.
> ...



Es que estoy seguro de que lo hacen por eso. Buscan destruir todo lo creado anteriormente y reescribirlo mediante remakes afines a la ideología. No te extrañe que acaben eliminado toda película anterior al 2010.


----------



## trukutruku (8 Nov 2022)

Ha valido la pena no poner esa basura. 

A mamarla


----------



## Soy forero (8 Nov 2022)

Donyet dijo:


> Netflix no para..
> Enola Holmes, Moriarty mujer negra.
> 
> Hulka, Nataly Portman, se come a Thor, y ya mismo habrá fijo, un remake de gladiator, por Kate Winslet.



Gladiator mujer, eso sí que es mearse en la historia


----------



## HDR (8 Nov 2022)

Es alucinante la etapa de locura en la que ha entrado occidente. Grandes corporaciones destrozando bienes y perdiendo beneficios a bulto, con tal de seguir la agenda progre.

Ya no se sostiene eso de "es que la gente actual es así y les gusta esa mierda por eso se la producen". No. Esta serie lo ha puesto en relieve, ha sido un fracaso absoluto. Sin duda hay muchos millones de progres que concuerdan de pleno con los valores inmorales expuestos en esta obra tan "despierta", tan politizada, progretizada. Pero no les interesa prestarle atención, solo destruir e ir a por el siguiente. Y eso ya se sabía.


_"El mal no puede crear nada nuevo, solo corromper o arruinar lo que las fuerzas del bien han inventado o construido"_


----------



## pepeleches (11 Nov 2022)

RayoSombrio dijo:


> Hoy en día, mientras fuercen el wokismo en cada puñetera producción... habrá nulo margen para crear algo mínimamente decente. Se están comiendo fracasos a paladas y no se bajan del burro.



Va más allá del wokismo. Si hubieran pensado en hacer una serie con todos los maravillosos elementos que tenían, y como último eslabón le meten una capa de wokismo, tampoco hubiera pasado nada. 

El problema no es la raza, el sexo, el empoderamiento femenino artifical. El problema es tener los pies tan alejados del sueldo que destruyes la base de la historia que estás tocando, porque ni siquiera comprendes a qué te enfrentas. 

Y ahí (es una teoría particular...) el problema es la infantilidad. Las empresas existen para ganar dinero. Y, en caso de un canal como Amazon, el dinero viene de tener muchos espectadores. Y para tener muchos espectadores hay que hacer productos de calidad. Si sigues esta lógica, y a un producto de calidad objetiva le metes un giro woke, seguramente no pasará gran cosa. 

Pero es que el problema es más produndo. Toda esta gente que está dirigiendo estas grandes empresas (véase Netflix y Twitter como casos cercanos...) no está ahí por ser buena y ser woke, está solo por ser woke. Porque quizás alguien bueno en cualquier negocio se mete su ideología por el culo, porque no es su misión darla a conocer al mundo. Su misión es hacer la empresa rentable

Les pasa igual que a las Colau o similares, no son buenas políticas woke. Son woke, simplemente. Y como viven en un mundo de políticos profesionales y funcionarios que jamás han vivido la realidad, toman medidas propias de universos paralelos. Y eso tiene las patitas muy cortas, la realidad es cruel y termina apareciendo siempre

Lo decía Escohotado sobre los comunistas, les llamaba los 'enemigos de la realidad'. Y es brutalmente descriptivo, son gente que vive en un mundo que no existe más que en su cabeza. 

Y por eso la cagan tan fuerte. Porque no son buenos en lo que hacen, lo importante sería preguntarse quién les ha puesto ahí, con trabajos de semejante responsabilidad, cuando su valor real en el mercado es ninguno...


----------

